# SAN DIEGO HOPPERS



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

SAN DIEGO NEEDS ONE WATCH THIS SHIT


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sd hoppers


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

some CHERRY SHIT HOMIE THATS HPW HPPPERS ARE SUPPOST TO LOOK


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks...... ***** you know how SD do it....


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

yup much props!! ill bring in a 1:18 hopper soon jus giv it time


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-cPPzN5XIU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Mini Van what you ****** know bout that


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCm3j8Q4uzc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> Wow


Whats that suppost to mean?


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

LopezCustoms said:


> yup much props!! ill bring in a 1:18 hopper soon jus giv it time


Thanks bro and hit me up when you do bro so we can get a hop


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCm3j8Q4uzc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bCm3j8Q4uzc



I'm givin you your long over do props homies nice work :h5:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

san diego boys



paint jobs look'n good :thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the props homies yo dre you like those paints thanks g I put a lot of time to do one but at the end its worth it


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

86 cut your up early what ***** you don't wake up till 12:00 lol


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S LIL LOPEZ I NU U WOULD 8CUTLASS6 ***** U A VICTIM *****.....................................MR317 EDON317


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Thanks for the props homies yo dre you like those paints thanks g I put a lot of time to do one but at the end its worth it


yep paints is on point my ***** get'em wet and its all good my boy :nicoderm:


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

damn yall still getting it popin, i just pulled out some of my old hoppers


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> THANK'S LIL LOPEZ I NU U WOULD 8CUTLASS6 ***** U A VICTIM *****.....................................MR317 EDON317


Me a victim hahahah bro you a joke lol what kinda hopper you got some POS plastic with a U bar or T slider hahahah hit me up when you posting hoppers untill then just sit back and enjoy the show .....


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

***** hoppe thin...................


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

lac or 60 or 66 ***** post


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

victim azz *****


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:uh: u-bar vs. spider legs uh oh :sprint:


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hahahahaha ight ill build something tonight fo yo ass


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

this is gona get interesting.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Just did a 57 wagon 1:18 for the homie 

8cutlass6 will post it up for me


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> Me a victim hahahah bro you a joke lol what kinda hopper you got some POS plastic with a U bar or T slider hahahah hit me up when you posting hoppers untill then just sit back and enjoy the show .....


 Oohhhhhhh


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NEW VID COMEIN MR317 BREAKIN **** 86 OFF POST A HOPPE


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

ILL BREAKE YO AZZ OFF WITH DA FLAT BED LOL LOL LOL


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Do it then you all talk bro i told you ima build something just for you tonight....


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> NEW VID COMEIN MR317 BREAKIN **** 86 OFF POST A HOPPE


Breakin off daygo never that homie u talk loud noe u should be postin a video of ur car right about nooooow....


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Breakin **** 86 OFF ABOUT NOOOOOOOOOW BRO


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Breakin **** 86 OFF part 2


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> Mr317 Breakin **** 86 OFF ABOUT NOOOOOOOOOW BRO


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> Mr317 Breakin **** 86 OFF part 2


wtf? thats 1/25 scale plastic hopper thats what i hop and your straight wat we call CHIPPIN


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

STUCKKKKKKKK!!!!!! Haha and your Lac is chipping out clean as a bitch i give you that but you aint serving nobody hahah your 66 also chippping yah on the bumper but you aint doing no inches hahah


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

agreed^


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-4kevX-Pqs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Yah ***** we just served the shit out of you hahah


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

1 out of 4 aint bad the g n was the only 1 get'n inches


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

All the other cars still served BigMoneyTexas and yah we got other cars but they in the paint right now


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

1/18 LOOKIN GOOD **** IT IS STILL ON


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Man that sounds like big boy if that is then much love to you bro you came a long long way even with yo rl cars I don't do the big cars yet but I might try on I got a die crap but is not that size. Looking good on the bumber tell yo boy or little bro to take off them bumper kit that don't go to them cars


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> 1/18 LOOKIN GOOD **** IT IS STILL ON


Hahahaha thats a big change in tone bro hahah you know you got broke off hah another one bites the dust hahahah


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAME BRO JUS SAING U HAVE NICE CAR'S BUT U STILL A VIC ***** SAN DAY NOT JUS CANT TAKE GITIN BROKE OFF BOWDOWN:worship: MARK


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

You a mark ***** hahah you the one that got broke the [email protected]#% off hahah just take your lose bro


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Man that sounds like big boy if that is then much love to you bro you came a long long way even with yo rl cars I don't do the big cars yet but I might try on I got a die crap but is not that size. Looking good on the bumber tell yo boy or little bro to take off them bumper kit that don't go to them cars


Hell yah its me OG Big Boy what it do..


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

hell ya it's u O MY BIG GIRL what it dew if u say i lost it is what is as LIL WHAT THAY SEE:finger: BRO


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Just keep it 100 my ***** big money GOT SERVED WHERE'S YOUR 118 DIECAST AT ALL YOUR POSTING IS PLASTIC TRASHBAGS 124


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

***** they say how it hop if its plastic you got some chippers pull one up :yes:


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> hell ya it's u O MY BIG GIRL what it dew if u say i lost it is what is as LIL WHAT THAY SEE:finger: BRO


Hahaha what do you mean "if i say you lost" ***** you did lose.... Everyone in here is gunna say you lost cause yoy got some chipping ass models.... You was talking a big game like you had something next time make sure your cars are hot instead of being on here wolfing


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

ay bigboy lets break this foo off cali style u downM


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Ya LIL HOE SCARED.. KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YA U BRING BACK UP...........................


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Paul Wall FT. Lil Keke - Break Em Off


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

5:09 Pimp C - I Know You Strappedby 626bigSGV108,097 views


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

im far from.scared my cars been broke your chippers off ask anybody


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

5:08 UGK - The Game Belongs To Meby UGKVEVO2,487,766 views


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C66JiuebF-0&feature=youtube_gdata_player BUST YOUR ASS LIKE SD DID HOMIE DOBT GET STUCK CHIPPER


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey marcos here's that hop we neded to get out the way I been busy my bad this is for that luxury sport my caddy vs ur ls u b the judge
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSj1MDRDCPI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

yabro u got that one i cant push my wheels that far back i like my details and lift n lower of my rearend get me? but yup that caddys workin! now tell this 317 foo that i just busted his chippin 60


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

And this is for bigmoneytexas pull up ***** n make sure when u do or if u do pullup its something clean with a engine in it and no chippin flippin or stickin 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZYV4mX2wy4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6Jn5lfxNdw&feature=youtube_gdata_playeri even made the car stand stuck so YOU KNOW MY SHIT IS WAY HIGHER THAN YOURS


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

That 60 impala did not do ne inches this luxury sport waaay higher jus kepin it real


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LIL BOY GIT DAY HO DICK OUT YO AZZ U ARE A TRU DICK RIDER................TRUST ME IT'S FOR FROM OVER IM NOT GOWIN BACK TO BACK WITH BULL SHIT IM LET YALL DEW DAT....................ILL JUS POST ON YOUTUB BUZ NO ONE ON HER IS GOWIN TO TAKE A LOSE LIKE MAN...........I GIT MONEY NOT BULL SHIT......... YALL HAVE FUN MUCH LOVE


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> 5:08 UGK - The Game Belongs To Meby UGKVEVO2,487,766 views


 ok blood the king is here to tell you ....you have never beat no 1 on lil every 1 here will break yo ass off we to far kick back to take a L to a nobody like you build some new cars earn some respect around here it will not be easy and that's coming from the king


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

61 HIT BUT U CAN SEE DA MOTOR DAT'S A NO NO...............


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DENA U NEED TO STOP LOOK AT YO CAR'S SUPER LOUNG HOPPER'S DAT'S CRAP RIGHT PUP.................YOU BOW:bowrofl:BLOOD........................................................................


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> 61 HIT BUT U CAN SEE DA MOTOR DAT'S A NO NO...............


R ungonna bring somethin out to hop wit me or not n my car is metal clean with an engine too


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hahah mann BigMoneyTexas is off the hook seems like the only one that cant take a L is you bro like i said you came talking big game but your cars have spoke for you and you are what we Call a Chipper not only that your cars are plastic bro you dhould be on the bumper stupid.....LMK when yiu got something working so i can break you off again


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NO BRO U CAN'T TAKE A L .........BUT IF U SA SO BELIEVE WHAT U WONT DA REAL NO ................ IM DONE TILL DA HOPPE OFF..................


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> NO BRO U CAN'T TAKE A L .........BUT IF U SA SO BELIEVE WHAT U WONT DA REAL NO ................ IM DONE TILL DA HOPPE OFF..................


I jus called u out y would u be done my 61 is ready and its clean too u know it


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

POST A HOPE BRO.........................


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

COME ON BRO I DEW HAVE TO BE AT WORK IN LIL


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqiAh0q_Fjg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's a video for your chippen ass what you know about 86 gas hopping at big boys shop ***** what


----------



## crystalblue (Nov 1, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bCm3j8Q4uzc
> 
> 
> 
> I'm givin you your long over do props homies nice work :h5:


sup man dig this regal by any chance are you looking to sell ??????


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

crystalblue said:


> sup man dig this regal by any chance are you looking to sell ??????


Hell yah i would sell it


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> ok blood the king is here to tell you ....you have never beat no 1 on lil every 1 here will break yo ass off we to far kick back to take a L to a nobody like you build some new cars earn some respect around here it will not be easy and that's coming from the king


KING.....u must have got some good chronic u gotta be high as fuck to say sum shit like that u the king hahaha
Now u may be the king in ur own lil fairy world but not this world well unr the king in the ugly car class with hangars comin out th back lol
:twak:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NICE VID DAYGO I LIKE DAT 64 AND 59...:thumbsup: NICE CAR'S BRO


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> KING.....u must have got some good chronic u gotta be high as fuck to say sum shit like that u the king hahaha
> Now u may be the king in ur own lil fairy world but not this world well unr the king in the ugly car class with hangars comin out th back lol
> :twak:


 Let's hop you keep talking shit but pulling up cars with basket bumper kit you say nothing ,coming out the back take off that nasty ass bumper kit b4 you go making rules now if you post amy more cars my size on my page I am breaking you off big boy is the only one who can talk crazy cause he do this shit in rl life like me and the rest of d4l


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqiAh0q_Fjg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Aye man i wanna see that spider leg set up, u still use string on it?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Is this big t from kneedeep??? And yea still useing string


----------



## crystalblue (Nov 1, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> Hell yah i would sell it


kool could you pm me about it...


----------



## crystalblue (Nov 1, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> Hell yah i would sell it



send me a pm about it ...plz


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

IM BACK :guns:MR317 WUSUP PART1 ON YOUTUB


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:guns::buttkick:Mr317 Wusup yall part1


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Let's hop you keep talking shit but pulling up cars with basket bumper kit you say nothing ,coming out the back take off that nasty ass bumper kit b4 you go making rules now if you post amy more cars my size on my page I am breaking you off big boy is the only one who can talk crazy cause he do this shit in rl life like me and the rest of d4l


***** what basket kit do I got its a normal caddy ***** with no 5th wheel or nothin bumper kit ?
***** u must not know about me I been there done that hoppers clean cars patterns candy pullin the motor out of my regal my real car stretch the chest put it back in gas hoppin draggin the bumper driving doin inches while in the air my balljoint breaks lands on the rim drag it drive to autozone 3 wheelin not fiving a fuck while bumpin sos band loud as a muthafucka fix it n do it allover again cuz I am a daygo rider like that then hop on the 805 north still bumpin doin 80 mph on the highway n then got down with goodtimes san diego chapter with a hot ass regal with a leaded bumper yes fellas leaded sooper clean with original seat cover plastics over the interior sold that after painting it all black with matching black rims and patterned out the roof candy cobalt blue with some marble in it then sold it for 3500 with no setup to las vegas sickside car club n before that regal I had a cutlass doin 45 inches with a v8 started hoppin that pulled that motor out bought a v6 put that in loaded it up n I'm sure u know what came next ***** broke that frame then i beat the car up with a golf club ask sg90rider he was there that's my boy me n him teamed up on a few daygo riders and gave them the business been in major traffic then after my regal I bought a 97 towncar fully wrapped frame with ostriche interior rearend to do 75 single gate black too with black rims real daytons stamped so before u get at a ***** about doin this in real life ***** u better do some research n if I wanted to I could swing big boys cutlass too that's my ***** fo sho I been doin lolows my whole fam done had lolow ***** I was 10 yrs old with my tio guero from groupe rip in la hoppin with darrel n bird n steve freeman been around since before with my cuzzin eddy ghetto fab hydraulics and all that worked on cars with lil chaio :barf: the king ***** the 64 impala doin 126 al of stefons cars he also my ***** all of them literally chaios cutlass so uhh u ain't da only ***** that did this or does this in real life NOW HOW U DOIN


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

So yeah ***** I can talk crazy too
:ninja: :finger: :drama: put it like this I was around when young hogg had the outtatowners vhs jus came out when sd bumperchecked la allday long with the white baby lincoln n the green 64 impala the caprice my tios luxury sport but u wouldn't know about the n I'm only 23 as I speak lol I'm done I think he got the point to talk about some real rider shit to me riiiiight :buttkick:

Now have a good day from san diego 619


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hfxB_lNdNI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Street *****


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Let's hop you keep talking shit but pulling up cars with basket bumper kit you say nothing ,coming out the back take off that nasty ass bumper kit b4 you go making rules now if you post amy more cars my size on my page I am breaking you off big boy is the only one who can talk crazy cause he do this shit in rl life like me and the rest of d4l


by the way what car did u hop that u supposably beat my caddy with that day u was probably high on pills lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

How is he the king and dena4life broke his ass off in sd lmao talk what you know I have the video if you want to see and he even said we won ask him he is your boy right???? Lmao so who is the king again????? Did you say dena4life d???? Oh ok you may have did some lowriding and that's bool cause half these ****** never been on fluid they just talk a good and do models acting like they had or going to have rl cars that will look like they model cars I always go down to the sunny sd I must don't know what you look like cause half of them sd cats came out to dena4life and big john to get they cars done and to keep it 100 sd stole the way they set up cars from big john and dena4life d now ask about dena4life and team all stars





San Diego 619 said:


> ***** what basket kit do I got its a normal caddy ***** with no 5th wheel or nothin bumper kit ?
> ***** u must not know about me I been there done that hoppers clean cars patterns candy pullin the motor out of my regal my real car stretch the chest put it back in gas hoppin draggin the bumper driving doin inches while in the air my balljoint breaks lands on the rim drag it drive to autozone 3 wheelin not fiving a fuck while bumpin sos band loud as a muthafucka fix it n do it allover again cuz I am a daygo rider like that then hop on the 805 north still bumpin doin 80 mph on the highway n then got down with goodtimes san diego chapter with a hot ass regal with a leaded bumper yes fellas leaded sooper clean with original seat cover plastics over the interior sold that after painting it all black with matching black rims and patterned out the roof candy cobalt blue with some marble in it then sold it for 3500 with no setup to las vegas sickside car club n before that regal I had a cutlass doin 45 inches with a v8 started hoppin that pulled that motor out bought a v6 put that in loaded it up n I'm sure u know what came next ***** broke that frame then i beat the car up with a golf club ask sg90rider he was there that's my boy me n him teamed up on a few daygo riders and gave them the business been in major traffic then after my regal I bought a 97 towncar fully wrapped frame with ostriche interior rearend to do 75 single gate black too with black rims real daytons stamped so before u get at a ***** about doin this in real life ***** u better do some research n if I wanted to I could swing big boys cutlass too that's my ***** fo sho I been doin lolows my whole fam done had lolow ***** I was 10 yrs old with my tio guero from groupe rip in la hoppin with darrel n bird n steve freeman been around since before with my cuzzin eddy ghetto fab hydraulics and all that worked on cars with lil chaio :barf: the king ***** the 64 impala doin 126 al of stefons cars he also my ***** all of them literally chaios cutlass so uhh u ain't da only ***** that did this or does this in real life NOW HOW U DOIN


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

The lac you called me out with my car did more inches than yours and that's on my life take that L b4 I break yo ass off again damu


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

whoop,whoooop schools in ring the bell wait theres a video out there and SB got it what post that shit up get it cracc'n :roflmao:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> How is he the king and dena4life broke his ass off in sd lmao talk what you know I have the video if you want to see and he even said we won ask him he is your boy right???? Lmao so who is the king again????? Did you say dena4life d???? Oh ok you may have did some lowriding and that's bool cause half these ****** never been on fluid they just talk a good and do models acting like they had or going to have rl cars that will look like they model cars I always go down to the sunny sd I must don't know what you look like cause half of them sd cats came out to dena4life and big john to get they cars done and to keep it 100 sd stole the way they set up cars from big john and dena4life d now ask about dena4life and team all stars


They did the same shit I was there to balboa park straight game picnic they were both too high to even say who won real talk both cars were over 125 n I know about the allstars I was from goodtimes hello n whynhavent u told me what car u hopped when u beat my caddy


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Trinidad James - All Ashy Everything (All Gold everything Parody) DIS FOR U AND U AND U AND U


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> :guns::buttkick:Mr317 Wusup yall part1


I got a chevy to hop against ur lac video will be up tomorow


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> :guns::buttkick:Mr317 Wusup yall part1


I got a chevy to hop against ur lac video will be up tomorow


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:no:....hey u guys, u know they made these things called periods and commas, they look like this ...,,,, and make your babbling understandable....well maybe


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :no:....hey u guys, u know they made these things called periods and commas, they look like this ...,,,, and make your babbling understandable....well maybe


aight Coast,well as I said before ! 1 out of 4 ain't bad but any 1 of those 3 that didnt fade Big money texas caddy,run up bring that red caddy with the black top hahahaha this one is for your van bring that ***** asap


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

COAST2COAST said:


> :no:....hey u guys, u know they made these things called periods and commas, they look like this ...,,,, and make your babbling understandable....well maybe


Did u know u don't gotta read it and I'm sure there's a topic with commas and periods for u or maybe u jus on ur period lol


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pZo8uhLY44&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Dre1only just got broke off by the mini van hahahahhahaha


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pZo8uhLY44&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Dre1only just got broke off by the mini van hahahahhahaha


I ain't mad homie But at the same time I thought I was fucc'n with yo boy boy 619 lol " you did that " :thumbsuput that under your belt  you had to use your door for a basket tho :yes: so without that you would've flip and lost so you wanna try that with the door closed or leave SB and his hangars alone whats the difference looks like a basket aka catcher to me <span style="color:#000080;">



 so its cool when you do it tho right gtfoh :roflmao:and take your " L " cheat'n and shit :facepalm:look at my bonnie no catcher no basket 



 fade that one and the back wheels leave the ground :bowrofl:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Taco Truuck







LOL:yes:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

***** you stupid for that one my nig LMAO I like that ! 
But you still got broke off by the mini van 

Can I get 3 tacos now!!!!!!


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hahah dam i give ypu props on the taco truck i like that hahah but my mini van is higher but mad props tho


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THAKS YALL SEE I NEW U BOYZ NOT DAT BAD MUCH LOVE


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

My bad I jumped the gun re-read the post so I deleted mines ...


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> I ain't mad homie But at the same time I thought I was fucc'n with yo boy boy 619 lol " you did that " :thumbsuput that under your belt  you had to use your door for a basket tho :yes: so without that you would've flip and lost so you wanna try that with the door closed or leave SB and his hangars alone whats the difference looks like a basket aka catcher to me <span style="color:#000080;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did i say anything about anyones basket bro never and as a matter a fact it does work with out the window open i just cant get that rock up ill post a video for you later with the door closed


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur_zOOnjENE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Went to the paint shop Sg90rider busted out his 64 ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

8cutlass6 said:


> When did i say anything about anyones basket bro never and as a matter a fact it does work with out the window open i just cant get that rock up ill post a video for you later with the door closed


Nah don't trip homie I know the difference now your right its your boy SG 90 that wont hop SB cuz a ***** got a basket but them wheels wasn't kicked back tho when I called you out its cool you got me I'll be back tho but at the same time school boy sit'n right there wait'n to,my 65 bonnie whats cracc'n ?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur_zOOnjENE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Went to the paint shop Sg90rider busted out his 64 ...


WHAT DRE 1 ,SB, D4L BIG MONEY TEXAS , ANIT NO ONE FUCKING WITH MY 64 ,candy OUT ,patterns OUT, 2 PUMPS TO THE BACK AND ONE TO THE NOISE ,AND SHE'S CHECKING THE SHIT OUT OF THE BUMPER. SO WHEN YOUR CARS CAN DO WHAT I DO GET AT ME. ***** I'm hopping next to a 2 litter bottles fuck a can step your game up!!!!!! DRE PULL UP OR PULL OFF


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAME SG90 NOT.......... U HAVE A 1/10 DAT BITCH HOT...YA BUT WIN I FIND ONE MY ***** YO AZZ IS MINE FUCK BOY...............................................................................AND U WILL:worship::bowrofl::dunno::machinegun::guns::twak::facepalm::banghead:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> DAME SG90 NOT.......... U HAVE A 1/10 DAT BITCH HOT...YA BUT WIN I FIND ONE MY ***** YO AZZ IS MINE FUCK BOY...............................................................................AND U WILL:worship::bowrofl::dunno::machinegun::guns::twak::facepalm::banghead:


Just had to put that out there!!!!!! I've been in the paint booth for a min and my boy 86 cutlass camre by and said what it do ? So my ass said pulled out the four and put it on the bumper for you chippin ass scrubs


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0YRXKZ6xaQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Just so everyone knows the mini van dont need no basket and the lac is ready for all fades ill put up next to a can for you 65 bonnie dre and we will see what it do my nigg


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Mann SG90 they just dont know what daygo got do they hahah


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Fuck its queit in here. 86 they really don't no!!!!!!! Big boy did his thing on that


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> WHAT DRE 1 ,SB, D4L BIG MONEY TEXAS , ANIT NO ONE FUCKING WITH MY 64 ,candy OUT ,patterns OUT, 2 PUMPS TO THE BACK AND ONE TO THE NOISE ,AND SHE'S CHECKING THE SHIT OUT OF THE BUMPER. SO WHEN YOUR CARS CAN DO WHAT I DO GET AT ME. ***** I'm hopping next to a 2 litter bottles fuck a can step your game up!!!!!! DRE PULL UP OR PULL OFF


 get that big nasty ass car out of here it looks nice but its way to big and you talking about a 2 litter your car would not beat me if it was my size lmao y'all know better to try me y'all talking big shit when I am not on line and to my boy dre stop all that talking you fucking with my boy dre you fucking with me now let hop with a car the size of mine and I brokw that lack off already if you want some more with that nasty kit on it just stop by my page y'all can't fuck with the team


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0YRXKZ6xaQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Just so everyone knows the mini van dont need no basket and the lac is ready for all fades ill put up next to a can for you 65 bonnie dre and we will see what it do my nigg


 big boy I broke that lack off already your cars are to big for me so I can't say shit but get one my size and we can do asap your cars are hot for they size but if we had the same size cars I would win every time


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Fuck its queit in here. 86 they really don't no!!!!!!! Big boy did his thing on that


 caused you never post video blood lol jk


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> get that big nasty ass car out of here it looks nice but its way to big and you talking about a 2 litter your car would not beat me if it was my size lmao y'all know better to try me y'all talking big shit when I am not on line and to my boy dre stop all that talking you fucking with my boy dre you fucking with me now let hop with a car the size of mine and I brokw that lack off already if you want some more with that nasty kit on it just stop by my page y'all can't fuck with the team


SB now I no your not making excuses and rules all of a sudden. 

Hop what you got, san Diego runs this Shit.!!!!!

There's a new rearend on big boy lac run it back, man it was a street car now the ***** went monster over night lol !!!!!!!

SB hop the caprice 1:18 I got a 62 rag 1:18 ?

Pull up I'm ready SB just glue 2 cars together to hop with my clean ass 64 SS let me know what it do


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> caused you never post video blood lol jk


We got one coming tonight. Keep an eye out for them Diego boys


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

COM ON DAYGO I GOT TO GO AT 10 SO I CAN GET THER FOR 11 POST DAT HOP COM ON NOW


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> big boy I broke that lack off already your cars are to big for me so I can't say shit but get one my size and we can do asap your cars are hot for they size but if we had the same size cars I would win every time


What you mean the lac and mini van are 1/24 scale so i guess you admittig a L bro


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> Nah don't trip homie I know the difference now your right its your boy SG 90 that wont hop SB cuz a ***** got a basket but them wheels wasn't kicked back tho when I called you out its cool you got me I'll be back tho but at the same time school boy sit'n right there wait'n to,my 65 bonnie whats cracc'n ?


I dunno who the school boy is but I'm waiting on ur ugly baby blue car I already posted my caddy hoppin now what's cracc'n


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> What you mean the lac and mini van are 1/24 scale so i guess you admittig a L bro[/QUOTElol did u see my ls it was way over that ckaddy now look at my 63 way over that shit to and he kicked it back big boy I need it with that van and any of your cars the same size as mine y'all can't fuck with me take L to WHO LMAO u see my inches ]


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> I dunno who the school boy is but I'm waiting on ur ugly baby blue car I already posted my caddy hoppin now what's cracc'n


 post a new car that keeps getting broke off what's next to get it


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> 8cutlass6 said:
> 
> 
> > What you mean the lac and mini van are 1/24 scale so i guess you admittig a L bro[/QUOTElol did u see my ls it was way over that ckaddy now look at my 63 way over that shit to and he kicked it back big boy I need it with that van and any of your cars the same size as mine y'all can't fuck with me take L to WHO LMAO u see my inches ]
> ...


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFFDyMaA_3M&feature=youtube_gdata_player
What it do


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFFDyMaA_3M&feature=youtube_gdata_player
What it do


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> I dunno who the school boy is but I'm waiting on ur ugly baby blue car I already posted my caddy hoppin now what's cracc'n


School Boy is my ugly Blue Car​ to many inches for you huh pull up on it,its a video not a photo lol ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAYGO DAYGO DAYGO.. I HAVE TO GEVE U YO PROP'S BRO U FUCKIN WITH DEM 1/18 AND 1/10 U GOT DAT SHIT DOWN TO A TEE. MUCH LOVE


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> I dunno who the school boy is but I'm waiting on ur ugly baby blue car I already posted my caddy hoppin now what's cracc'n


School Boy is my ugly Blue Car​ to many inches for you huh pull up on it,its a video not a photo lol ... [h=3]from youtube to layitlow,post a video[/h]


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFFDyMaA_3M&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> What it do


I thought all your cars was big that's why I have not broke you off yet big boy if you got cars my size let me get a hop asap your little bro or homies can't see me and they all know it I will post my video soon as I get back to the house and I will break your mini van off to d4l style


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> School Boy is my ugly Blue Car​ to many inches for you huh pull up on it,its a video not a photo lol ... [h=3]from youtube to layitlow,post a video[/h]


 he not ready big dre


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> DENA4LIFE_SB said:
> 
> 
> > I havent seen one video on this topic of any of your cars
> ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

don't trip I got something for that ass :boink:and its gonna be good Bwhahahahahahahahaaaaa ...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

All you out of towners cant see us, **** on top of this hopping Shit !!!!!! If your little plastic car can't beat what every we pull up on your asses with, well guess what you lost . That goes for SB, dre, big money tex ,hydrohype, and the list goes on and on 


SB that me on the switch of the snoop devil, breaking off your stage one plastic cars, if you can't beat it you lost!!!!!!!!!! pull up or shut up there's no rules hop what you got to be the king you got to beat the high'est car and the **** boys got that on lock my *****


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

lol shut up daygo and hop som 1/25:biggrin:


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

The mini van and Lac are 1/25-1/24 bro dont hate cuz you cant get big cars


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

i have a 1/18 benz on g10's


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> All you out of towners cant see us, **** on top of this hopping Shit !!!!!! If your little plastic car can't beat what every we pull up on your asses with, well guess what you lost . That goes for SB, dre, big money tex ,hydrohype, and the list goes on and on
> 
> 
> SB that me on the switch of the snoop devil, breaking off your stage one plastic cars, if you can't beat it you lost!!!!!!!!!! pull up or shut up there's no rules hop what you got to be the king you got to beat the high'est car and the **** boys got that on lock my *****


 yall lame on me are cars are like 5 inches out the box your cars are like 10 inches and you happy you doing more inches than a little car not saying you beat none of us


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

YOU LOST **** GOTS THE CROWN


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> YOU LOST **** GOTS THE CROWN


 never lmao who beat me????????????


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

i did? but im from LA not diego


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> i did? but im from LA not diego


 never my boy but keep it 100 who just won that hop


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

i did 17inches tall


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> never lmao who beat me????????????


I did to with my 64 I bumper check Shit out of you and your shopping cart. When you use that Shit out the back, all your telling me is anything goes homie take your lose homie


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Daygo did that


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> Daygo did that


 took the lost right??? Lmfao u niigas can't see me how did you beat me again?? Cause my cars did the most inches so plz tell us wtf daygo did now go kick it back for the 3rd time and I will break your ass off again and tell big boy I am waiting on him with the 60


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> School Boy is my ugly Blue Car​ to many inches for you huh pull up on it,its a video not a photo lol ... ((*from youtube to layitlow,post a video ))*


^^^^^^^^ that shit right there teaches you how to post your vids on layitlow homie lol,YALL ****** IS FUNNY GOT GET A """" BIG ASS CAR """" JUST TO SAY YOU DID MORE INCHES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WATCH OUT TEXAS THESE ****** TRY'N TO TAKE YALLZ REP. OF DO'N IT BIG YALL FUNNY HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> All you out of towners cant see us, **** on top of this hopping Shit !!!!!! If your little plastic car can't beat what every we pull up on your asses with, well guess what you lost . That goes for SB, dre, big money tex ,hydrohype, and the list goes on and on
> 
> 
> SB that me on the switch of the snoop devil, breaking off your stage one plastic cars, if you can't beat it you lost!!!!!!!!!! pull up or shut up there's no rules hop what you got to be the king you got to beat the high'est car and the **** boys got that on lock my *****


go get a yard sticc and measure that shit the length and how hi it hops,big ass motors and big ass cars yall ***** ain't from around here :roflmao:fucc'n cars from another planet scale break it down mathmatically and you still ain't did shit ... and dont even try and say that shit is metal :x: yall the ****** out of town yall still try'n to catch up with Los Angles yall wouldn't have no game if it wasn't for LA Out of Town ass and yo ass just said you got the car from the compton swap meet lol just went got you some game huh lol hahahahahahaha told you yall ****** is funny ... went and bought some game and talk'n big shit yall can't fuck with SB & you recognize the fuck out of me lol


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Man shut your old ass up you just barly started to do inches I've been doing this models and real car hoppers for years you got me fucked up old man chipper ,non of U dump assES can get a diecast to WORK RIGHT THAT'S WHY YOU PLAY WITH PLASTICS ,its like your still stuck in the frist grade .pep game my nigg SB not on no bumper with his bullshit Shit he don't Evan have a bumper on his Shit lol and you and your team can't put Shit on the bumper back to back ,you guys hit it one let it come down pause and do it again what kind of Shit is that ,then you have too put it in slow motion just to make your Shit look better your team is a joke and can't fuck with us ,, big car or not its al about the inches like SB SAID . SD we don't play fare around here ,this ANIT BURGER KING ***** YOU CAN'T HAVE YOUR WAY !!!!! PULL UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP !!!!!!!!


TEAM SD


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

You got the game fucked up you can't see me you just said I beat your boys caddy in so many words that's why you want to hop me with a big ass car and a nasty ass limo blood you should know better and who in sd fucking with the team and you talking about we can't get diecast to work you are a fool I showed y'all my big body and 64 did you pull up??????? No cause you already know your just the cheerleader for the sunny D my boy


sg90rider said:


> Man shut your old ass up you just barly started to do inches I've been doing this models and real car hoppers for years you got me fucked up old man chipper ,non of U dump assES can get a diecast to WORK RIGHT THAT'S WHY YOU PLAY WITH PLASTICS ,its like your still stuck in the frist grade .pep game my nigg SB not on no bumper with his bullshit Shit he don't Evan have a bumper on his Shit lol and you and your team can't put Shit on the bumper back to back ,you guys hit it one let it come down pause and do it again what kind of Shit is that ,then you have too put it in slow motion just to make your Shit look better your team is a joke and can't fuck with us ,, big car or not its al about the inches like SB SAID . SD we don't play fare around here ,this ANIT BURGER KING ***** YOU CAN'T HAVE YOUR WAY !!!!! PULL UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> TEAM SD


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Now keep talking cause that's all you ****** can do cause you can't beat mei am the king of this shit son


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Post a video not pic that don't do Shit ,dam your diecast are 1:25 scale or what I pulled up my big ass car and served you 

The only thang nasty is your wack ass shopping cart cuz with out it you ANIT Shit ,you can't fuck with my Shit , as soon as they stop making metal hanger your model car game is over lol 

When you can make your back go up and down 3 wheel both sides and hop over a 2 litter bottle with candy paint and paterns get at me . But we all no you can't get a car to work with out it , it ok your building skills is limited it ok ,it not your fault we understand it cool hahahahahahahaha 


You can't see me I don't gave a fuck what you say that Shit you hop is a joke and I will beat it everytime you want some but you don't ,all you is bump your gums about what I got , what I got you can't beat, fuck with , at all so save all that Shit for somebody else because I don't care to hear about ,


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA i cant believe this guy just pulled up a shopping cart that shit is ugly....your wheels are not even within the bumpers ooh wait you dont have any hahaha you in your own catagorie bro


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA i cant believe this guy just pulled up a shopping cart that shit is ugly....your wheels are not even within the bumpers ooh wait you dont have any hahaha you in your own catagorie bro


A for real what's up with you sd ****** man 1st y'all say we can't get a diecast to work this and that now we diecast on the bumper now it they need this and that still talking everything but them inches talk about that big boi fuck the talking I got over 30 brand new cars ***** pick a date and time me and you big boi this is a call out after you no more hops for sd from me maybe the team


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Check it out homie i aint hating you the king of extreme radical shopping cart bro you and Sd619 battle out for the king but we dont do that over here but if you want a hop the only thing is tha car is complete and no shopping carts and your wheels within the bumper soundgood


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> Check it out homie i aint hating you the king of extreme radical shopping cart bro you and Sd619 battle out for the king but we dont do that over here but if you want a hop the only thing is tha car is complete and no shopping carts and your wheels within the bumper soundgood


I just broke off 619 again I am not hopping him or his boy nomore they cry and lie to much at least you keep it 1000 big boi I know you do this in rl life so I can see you only hopping that way but I like to get the most inches out of these cars this shit is just a hobby so if its my size you hop what you got and I will do the same but I might still get you with no basket lol might


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

So big boy I have to ask you who did the most inches my 63 or 619 ckadd????


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Idk bro keeping it real you guys needa put some kind of ruler yah feel me thats really the only way to tell


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

the other way is look at them back wheels my shit is kick back that's why sd stole it I won both hops keep it 100 I will post both hops on your page


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Big boi what you got for me my boy


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Man shut your old ass up you just barly started to do inches I've been doing this models and real car hoppers for years you got me fucked up old man chipper ,non of U dump assES can get a diecast to WORK RIGHT THAT'S WHY YOU PLAY WITH PLASTICS ,its like your still stuck in the frist grade .pep game my nigg SB not on no bumper with his bullshit Shit he don't Evan have a bumper on his Shit lol and you and your team can't put Shit on the bumper back to back ,you guys hit it one let it come down pause and do it again what kind of Shit is that ,then you have too put it in slow motion just to make your Shit look better your team is a joke and can't fuck with us ,, big car or not its al about the inches like SB SAID . SD we don't play fare around here ,this ANIT BURGER KING ***** YOU CAN'T HAVE YOUR WAY !!!!! PULL UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> TEAM SD


BOY you real funny you can't even post your own damn video talk'n bout what you do'n yo real lolo must be a chipper thats why you fucc with 1:18 cause yo 1:1 ain't shit right lol keep on work'n yo way up young boy thanks for watch'n my slow motion videos lets me know you been pay'n attention look'n for some one else style to steal you ain't gotta steal mines I'll teach you how to build trial'n arms from scratch,how to bmf fucc I even made a video basically for you and yo boy to learn how to post your video but I guess thats to much like right tho, just because you got, had what ever don't mean the shit stops there homeboy don't get mad at me cuzz, its just plastic :roflmao:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL :biggrin:uffin:WUSUP LOL


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What's this old fart talking about ???? Is he haveing a heart attack on the key board , its ok old man I don't need to post my own videos up we have are own video man . 

How can I steel a style when I'm hopping metal not plastic fool it takes a lot more skills to do a 7.2 volt batt ANIT going to cut in this game that's why you still play with plastic cars


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> the other way is look at them back wheels my shit is kick back that's why sd stole it I won both hops keep it 100 I will post both hops on your page


You act like there a 101 ways to do a rearend to get high inches


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> What's this old fart talking about ???? Is he haveing a heart attack on the key board , its ok old man I don't need to post my own videos up we have are own video man .
> 
> How can I steel a style when I'm hopping metal not plastic fool it takes a lot more skills to do a 7.2 volt batt ANIT going to cut in this game that's why you still play with plastic cars


naw baby boy don't get it fucked up i do plastic cuz i want to call me old man old fart what ever youngsta glad you made it to your 30's only fucked up part about it is your still wet behind the ears lamont lol shit if i was using 24 volt batteries like you with them big ass motors yall got from out the rc department I'd be pancake'n with that one motor and if you think some one believes your using 7.2 volts lol your dumb as a bricc ***** :facepalm:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You must have so thick ass glasses to still work on something that small at your age lol !!!!! I might be wet behind the ears for being young Im my 30 s but what behind your ears a hearing aid LMAO!!!!! 


I ment to say you guys use 7.2 volt or what ever you guys use ,it won't work for what I do .


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

8cutlass6 mini van man


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

The van is big boys not 86 cutlass I told you he's are video man but he has cars too .


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> The van is big boys not 86 cutlass I told you he's are video man but he has cars too .


ok who ever made the video of the van don't know yall like that yet you made yourself known tho all the shit you talk lol [email protected] BiG BoI then,my bad 8cutlass6


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha28Xtz9BMg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Nice 57 but not enough 
And its all good word gets passed


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks like a L to me


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

NOW DENIAL4LIFE I BUILT THIS FOR U ***** NOW GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE WITH UR SHITBOXES DOIN 9INCHES U SAID ***** PLEASE N MY LINCOLN IS WAY OVER 13 inches 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfZs2P3s_Bk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Dre I can't believe u I thought u was solid n kept it 100 but apparently u r NOT u know damn well wen me n dena hopped I said no baskets comming out the back n u over here like he got that win ***** please my caddy straightup not stuck dena let's do a hop normal cars no handlebars .....watch how he gonna talk about some old shit or excuses jus yes or no ***** no handlebars commin out no flipping or getting stuckk


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dena u did not beat this n u never will gimme a hop against u no hangars commin out no getting stuck and no flipping n none of this one lick shit ***** stay on it like my caddy gimme a few bumper checks if I lose I will step on my car n post the video if u lose u step on your shit comeon I let's do it


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I think my cars r ready comeon dena4life normal cars bring it out ***** or did i scare u off with all these riders workin dey ass off u get me fuckedup


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dats for my ***** big boi I found this on my uploads


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Big boiand sg90rider remember these days in daygo


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

dats u sg90rider dats my *****


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


>


good work on the caddy I see you got the 58 bumper kit back on and cleaned it up nice I said what I said but its what you said always wanna hop SB but yall call'n him out know'n he got baskets thats whats funny bout all this shit yall know how he builds and hops truth be told yeah I just started this shit and it still dont mean shit to me homie like i said its just plastic my ***** but correct me if I'm wrong ok when a car goes all the way up it reaches its highest point right your boy said no rules right so when my car fliped being at its highest point your homie big boi took that L
View attachment 596895
he said no rules


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

let me kicc em bac a lil mo 4 u I'll get bac atcha


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What it do I got my 1:25 scale diecast wagon come out soon I don't have a plastic one right now


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

IM COMEIN IN FEB


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

8cutlass6 said:


> Wheb did i ever say no rules bro you always tryna put wotkd in my mouth come on bro you took that lose to the mini van onve again


when I said you was using the back door for a basket now you don't remember lol hahahaha


8cutlass6 said:


> Wheb did i ever say no rules bro you always tryna put wotkd in my mouth come on bro you took that lose to the mini van onve again


when I said you was using the back door for a basket now you don't remember lol hahahaha wait we only hopped once so how amI always try'n to put words in yo mouth :dunno: no one still pulled up on my bonnie and the 57 is my 2nd kicc bac come on homie keep it real ...


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Bro i showed you i dont need no basket and when i had the back window you said if i would have flipped i would have lost but ooh its ok when you flip right hahah you off the hook bro and i already beat you with the mini van against your 63 i think


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

View attachment 597092
DAYGO WERE U AT I TOULD U I WAS COMEIN


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

View attachment 597098
WERE ARE U DAYGO:biggrin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

U NO WERE IM AT WUSUP:biggrin:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You ANIT in **** with a model car lol


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WERE U AT ***** LOL:biggrin:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

U here my nig you ready to get broke off lol


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Did you tow some cars with you ?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Where in Imperial beach


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Hit me


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACGy4O2eBj8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Shit we battle each other too


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

nothing special since my name was mentioned https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzCM1lszRLY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

All my cars r ready


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

yea my LS is far from ready


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


> nothing special since my name was mentioned https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzCM1lszRLY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Young Gunner young Mr. Lopez


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Young Gunner young Mr. Lopez






this is how you post


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Whats up San Diego big body boyz :thumbsup:just passing thru ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LIL LOPEZ DAT BITCH GETN IT IN NICE LIL BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

heres the only diecast hopper i ever did n it was recently too for my lil homie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR8o-qiJt60&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Lopez c is that a 1:24


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice ls and diecast my dude


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I DON'T NO IF I WILL HOP DIS ONE:dunno:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

sg90rider said:


> Lopez c is that a 1:24


its 1/25 lol not much difference but yea


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 597470
> View attachment 597472
> I DON'T NO IF I WILL HOP DIS ONE:dunno:


Swang it


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAME FACE I GOT FULL COVERAGE BUT SHIT ILL SEE I NEED SUM SERVOS FOR VB59


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

That ls looks good lopez


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Got my street wagon ready full set up with servo in the back 

Any street cars out there.?????


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

its metal? cuz i bust one out since im bored lol post pic?


----------



## 2008mike (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey yal this is Big Mike from Denver Co I do dros too in my car I know all the logistics except for one what do u guys use to connect the strip to the motor rod I know they make bell cap from hoppin hydros but what do u guys use that problably be pick up at a hobby store or home depo?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

2008mike said:


> Hey yal this is Big Mike from Denver Co I do dros too in my car I know all the logistics except for one what do u guys use to connect the strip to the motor rod I know they make bell cap from hoppin hydros but what do u guys use that problably be pick up at a hobby store or home depo?


run your line inside the gear and slide it back on


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LopezCustoms said:


> its metal? cuz i bust one out since im bored lol post pic?


Yea its metal but I just kick my tires back ,so no more street car the motor I put is hot so I had to go higher


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

now you can't say that bitch ain't sweet ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

IT'S OK I NO I CAN DUE BETTER...........:yessad::yessad::yessad:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

looks good to me


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RKhRY722sg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
What it do


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

any piks of the wagon bro?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

STOP IT DAYGO


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*it works but you not ready and you said the caddy beat me lmao i see you got a basket*



8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RKhRY722sg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> What it do


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJVSYH3cAe0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sg90s wagon the video sucks cuz i was sending it to someone


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Ain't been do'n shit really tho just thought I'd holla bacc, whats cracc'n homies


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What it do old man !!!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Whats up young homie SG WHAts been happen'n ?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

SHIT BEEN TRYING TO GET SB TO PULL UP


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DON'T TRIP I'LL BE BACK WITH MY BONNIE TOMORROW :yes:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*on who*



sg90rider said:


> SHIT BEEN TRYING TO GET SB TO PULL UP


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

YEA I GOT THAT !!!! YOU SEE THAT HANG TIME 1:24 DIECAST SWANGIN ***** 


N E X T SB WHERE YOU AT


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*in the lab about to.break off big boy u cry to much*



sg90rider said:


> YEA I GOT THAT !!!! YOU SEE THAT HANG TIME 1:24 DIECAST SWANGIN *****
> 
> 
> N E X T SB WHERE YOU AT


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*like my boy dre said whats up with that van.now*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJVSYH3cAe0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sg90s wagon the video sucks cuz i was sending it to someone



Was up dre this is for your bonnie I'm ready


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Was up dre this is for your bonnie I'm ready


Nah you ain't ready using a tire to stop the wagon from flip'n over and its still fall'n like a tree :facepalm:first things first get it right :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What are you talking crazy for that's my fifth wheel kit ,it swing open and closes its part of the car ,not just glued on for looks it really works . And I'm die cast vs your plastic


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you knew that before you started post'n fucc'n with us its plastic or nothin, before yall started fucc'n with SB yall ****** knew he had hangers then you wanna call him out and make rules ***** plz get that shit out here I'm play'n by the same rules yall bring to my ***** SB, Man up don't cry now or is it no rules again say it in the mic homie and let it be known and don't go back and never,never ever delete another post, keep it a hundred,you win some and you lose some yeah ***** I'm new to this, 2 kick back hoppers but I'm gonna be yalls worst night mare with plastic in 1:25 scale you go 1:18 to call more inches I'll break it down my, math game is the shit homie measure that and miss me with the bull shit you talk about your bumper kit but you should be holl'n timber that shit didn't flip, it fell over my ***** oh, oh quiet as its kept we get'n deep in this bitch " International Kings " oh shit thats a Hydro Hype post, you fucc'n Jack Wagons lol


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Did'ent read^^^^^ lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

yall shit hit tho but that don't mean i won't serve yo ass get that crusty the clown bucket wagon to stop fall'n over like a drunk bitch or put it in the circus forum ... :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> you knew that before you started post'n fucc'n with us its plastic or nothin, before yall started fucc'n with SB yall ****** knew he had hangers then you wanna call him out and make rules ***** plz get that shit out here I'm play'n by the same rules yall bring to my ***** SB Man up don't cry now or is it no rules again say it in the mic homie and let it be known and don't go back and never,never ever delete another post, keep it a hundred,you win some and you lose some yeah ***** I'm new to this, 2 kick back hoppers but I'm gonna be yalls worst night mare with plastic in 1:25 scale you go 1:18 to call more inches I'll break it down my, math game is the shit homie measure that and miss me with the bull shit you talk about your bumper kit but you should be holl'n timber that shit didn't flip, it fall over my ***** oh, oh quiet as its kept we get'n deep in this bitch " International Kings " oh shit thats a Hydro Hype post, you fucc'n Jack Wagons lol[/QUOTE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:]


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

what up tho


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> you knew that before you started post'n fucc'n with us its plastic or nothin, before yall started fucc'n with SB yall ****** knew he had hangers then you wanna call him out and make rules ***** plz get that shit out here I'm play'n by the same rules yall bring to my ***** SB Man up don't cry now or is it no rules again say it in the mic homie and let it be known and don't go back and never,never ever delete another post, keep it a hundred,you win some and you lose some yeah ***** I'm new to this, 2 kick back hoppers but I'm gonna be yalls worst night mare with plastic in 1:25 scale you go 1:18 to call more inches I'll brea my, math game is the shit homie measure that and miss me with the bull shit you talk about your bumper kit but you should be holl'n timber that shit didn't flip, it fall over my ***** oh, oh quiet as its kept we get'n deep in this bitch " International Kings " oh shit thats a Hydro Hype post, you fucc'n Jack wagons


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Yap yap yap


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> what up tho


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4SH_TRl5l7A


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

still ain't faded this :facepalm:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Your the only thing falling over drunk around here lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Your the only thing falling over drunk around here lol


 and you still can't see me :fool2::sprint:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> you knew that before you started post'n fucc'n with us its plastic or nothin, before yall started fucc'n with SB yall ****** knew he had hangers then you wanna call him out and make rules ***** plz get that shit out here I'm play'n by the same rules yall bring to my ***** SB, Man up don't cry now or is it no rules again say it in the mic homie and let it be known and don't go back and never,never ever delete another post, keep it a hundred,you win some and you lose some yeah ***** I'm new to this, 2 kick back hoppers but I'm gonna be yalls worst night mare with plastic in 1:25 scale you go 1:18 to call more inches I'll break it down my, math game is the shit homie measure that and miss me with the bull shit you talk about your bumper kit but you should be holl'n timber that shit didn't flip, it fell over my ***** oh, oh quiet as its kept we get'n deep in this bitch " International Kings " oh shit thats a Hydro Hype post, you fucc'n Jack Wagons lol


I built my 61 for sb with handlebars u know those shopping carts i pulled my 61 up on him n now he don't wanna hop what kinda shot is that I told that ***** for sum reason he thinks nobody can beat him it's not hard iv done it before he was talking big shit about his red 63 so I pulled up my 61 I ain't askin for hops anymore I'm jus pulling up n taking them now tell ur boy to job hop that trey jus how he posted it we said he was gonna get me but my 61 bit him in the ass y'all got me twisted now Comeon n take this l denial4life


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> still ain't faded this :facepalm:


Plastic vs plastic I'm pullin my caddy up on u this thing is gonna sky u too imma show a real fade that's not cuttin it around here homeboy put it up cuz I'm pullin up I'm not askin for a hop I'm takin it like my boy sg90rider said u hoppin me or not or u gonna make excuses like sb cuz y'all know my lac on some bumper checking shit no flipping or stuck either n no baskets since y'all said I had them In the video I show the whole back bumper n nothin is there so now what y'all gotta say


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

U talkin like that bonnie is doin inches n can't b beat jus like sb n look what my 61 did to him now look what my lac gonna do to u


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Plastic vs plastic I'm pullin my caddy up on u this thing is gonna sky u too imma show a real fade that's not cuttin it around here homeboy put it up cuz I'm pullin up I'm not askin for a hop I'm takin it like my boy sg90rider said u hoppin me or not or u gonna make excuses like sb cuz y'all know my lac on some bumper checking shit no flipping or stuck either n no baskets since y'all said I had them In the video I show the whole back bumper n nothin is there so now what y'all gotta say


a " L " ain't shit in my book homie I ain't new to this shit so I ain't gonna cry if I get served I ain't gonna delete no post for no reason if I said it I'm gonna back it up homie win,lose or draw, real rap dogg yall ****** alright with me just keep it 100 take the L homie go back to the shop and try it again but don't act like you ain't never lost a hop,when you know you did thats why ****** is kick'n they wheels back and come'n back because they had them L'z thats it thats all,keep it a hundred :thumbsup: cause you gonna get some " L' z " fucc'n with me :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Where your A-arm riders at ? lol


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Your a arms sucks, broke after a few hit two thumbs down


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

****** you never beat me you want take a L thats why you cant get a hop i can beat 61*



San Diego 619 said:


> I built my 61 for sb with handlebars u know those shopping carts i pulled my 61 up on him n now he don't wanna hop what kinda shot is that I told that ***** for sum reason he thinks nobody can beat him it's not hard iv done it before he was talking big shit about his red 63 so I pulled up my 61 I ain't askin for hops anymore I'm jus pulling up n taking them now tell ur boy to job hop that trey jus how he p:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:osted it we said he was gonna get me but my 61 bit him in the ass y'all got me twisted now Comeon n take this l denial4life


:rofl::rofl::thumbsup::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*your funny i can beat that 61 in 1 hit but you say you won so why hop*



San Diego 619 said:


> :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:
> U talkin like that bonnie is doin inches n can't b beat jus like sb n look what my 61 did to him now look what my lac gonna do to u[/Q:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:UOTE]


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> Where your A-arm riders at ? lol


 dre you already know aint no one fucking with me on a arms lol i created that shit yes i said it I AM THE CREATOR OF THE FIRST MODEL CAR HOPPING ON COMPLETE A ARMS LOL


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> a " L " ain't shit in my book homie I ain't new to this shit so I ain't gonna cry if I get served I ain't gonna delete no post for no reason if I said it I'm gonna back it up homie win,lose or draw, real rap dogg yall ****** alright with me just keep it 100 take the L homie go back to the shop and try it again but don't act like you ain't never lost a hop,when you know you did thats why ****** is kick'n they wheels back and come'n back because they had them L'z thats it thats all,keep it a hundred :thumbsup: cause you gonna get some " L' z " fucc'n with me :roflmao:


That's right dre1


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Lets see


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Where your inches at ooooooh


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

That ckaddy is done get a new car already


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> That ckaddy is done get a new car already


Get some new inches I got 12 cars all Chevys n my caddy the only reason I keep hoppin my caddy is cuz that's the only plastic one I got all my cars r diecast


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

and you did that diego!!


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

LopezCustoms said:


> and you did that diego!!



Real riders keep it real thanks Lopez I'm still waiting on dre1 to post a pic of his car next to a DVD case so we can see who's really higher but iv got no response I'm sure he goin higher but that's what happened when I fuck with me u lose n gotta go higher n dena u said my car only came back d


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

LopezCustoms said:


> and you did that diego!!



Real riders keep it real thanks Lopez I'm still waiting on dre1 to post a pic of his car next to a DVD case so we can see who's really higher but iv got no response I'm sure he goin higher but that's what happened when U fuck with me u lose n gotta go higher n dena u said my car only came back down cuz I pulled the wire ***** please


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

View attachment 599453


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Comming soon


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'M COMING FOR YOU AND IT AIN'T GONNA BE NOTH'N NICE :nono:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

TAKE ANOTHER WHAT ?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Real riders keep it real thanks Lopez I'm still waiting on dre1 to post a pic of his car next to a DVD case so we can see who's really higher but iv got no response I'm sure he goin higher but that's what happened when U fuck with me u lose n gotta go higher n dena u said my car only came back down cuz I pulled the wire ***** please


lock this in before he try to delete this and start lying


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

naa dre is commin hard i kno it homie is pulln the stops just wait bring it out dre i kno you want to


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> Real riders keep it real thanks Lopez I'm still waiting on dre1 to post a pic of his car next to a DVD case so we can see who's really higher but iv got no response I'm sure he goin higher but that's what happened when I fuck with me u lose n gotta go higher n dena u said my car only came back d


 rl rider stop it that caddy is done man put that bs up buy you a new car I know you can it cost cash for that diecast


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Man u pulled that cord that car was going to filp


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre stop hopping them they will never give you a win you see how they doing me and daygo put that 61 up b4 you know


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Now that 12 30


Dre1only said:


> View attachment 599594
> TAKE ANOTHER WHAT ? Shut it down shut it down big dre with the win daygo put that caddy up my boy and come new. Wait wait you won right?????


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Dre stop hopping them they will never give you a win you see how they doing me and daygo put that 61 up b4 you know


"they will never give you a win" thats funny to hear from your mouth because you do the same exact shit keepin 100


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

man I'll be back later we got snow and I gotta go throw some salt rock for my folks ...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Back bumper Friday what it do


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

thats what it do! street car too


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Yea dat looks sick lopez , I'm building a a ARM frontend on a 1:18 diecast any input on your strokes I got the lower and uppers down still working on spindle to ?


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

for spindles im not sure for metal because i know it takes alot of power to lift those diecast and pull wise i dont know any that will hold up with the strenth of motor also making everything line up more less perfect will allow travel to be way loose which is good


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm taking about combination the frog legs inside the car for the strokes but my motor in the front


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

hmm idk i never messef with frog leg style or else i would help no prob


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dena imma go buy a new bucket tomorrow maybe even two n imm gopive u and dre1 the business paint rims motor in the trunk motor under the hood n killin the bumper no baskets can i get that hop dena and dre1 gimme a few days I can't paint cuz its raining in daygo I need some sun to paint NO BASKETS no flipping no getting stuck


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU-GXjXDenc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll be at the hobby store in the am to get a new chevy n I need some shit for my $500 rc car


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1 my lil brother said u did u forget he bumper checked the dogg shit outta you he said what it do lol


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1 lil bro said do u u want some get back


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Or no


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Or yes




Dena we got this little pink thing over here to ready for your buckets got yo shit comming put the back we do too workiiing to u c it waaaay up there on the top of the screen


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dena we gonna hand u your ass blooooood hahahaha


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU-GXjXDenc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Guess what I did ,I went to this ***** pad and house called him!!!!!! Not only with my wagon , that served his caddy and the van his shopping cart got me but fuck that its plastic with a handle bars you can have that . 

But I also brought the lowrider game for the ps2 and wore his ass out all night big boy you got served my ***** you know better fat boy


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Dena imma go buy a new bucket tomorrow maybe even two n imm gopive u and dre1 the business paint rims motor in the trunk motor under the hood n killin the bumper no baskets can i get that hop dena and dre1 gimme a few days I can't paint cuz its raining in daygo I need some sun to paint NO BASKETS no flipping no getting stuck


is that your only problem ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Dre1 my lil brother said u did u forget he bumper checked the dogg shit outta you he said what it do lol


 yall to funny call'n out pueblo pak but say'n you bumper checked me now who is this ***** hahahahahahahaha funny ass shit


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Dre1 my lil brother said u did u forget he bumper checked the dogg shit outta you he said what it do lol


 with what car that ***** can't even check a bitch with his make it up as you go along ass


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

YOU CANT FUCK with me now that I broke you off I broke off the whole SD crew


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1 well all these cars are for u


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> thats what it do! street car too


what


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> what


yea what my shit way cleaner and done up than that pushcart dont forget my shit got an engine


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> I got the casket ready for the blue monte carlo,rest-in-peace :facepalm:you betta not come back :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you just got knocked the fuck out,SB DENA4LIFE JUST SMOKED YO ASSSSSS !!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> yea what my shit way cleaner and done up than that pushcart dont forget my shit got an engine


 lmao i bet i win in a hop and my new ls have a motor and more inches what


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> lmao i bet i w in in a hop and my new ls have a motor and more inches what


haha why cuz you got bars comming out the back lol plan on shopping soon? or maybe cuz you got that over sized u bar up front lmao oh yea its cuz u did paint in 10 min haha you kno you can never compete in a hop against me until u get a complete car gtfo out of here with that half ass hopper shit buddy


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> haha why cuz you got bars comming out the back lol plan on shopping soon? or maybe cuz you got that over sized u bar up front lmao oh yea its cuz u did paint in 10 min haha you kno you can never compete in a hop against me until u get a complete car gtfo out of here with that half ass hopper shit buddy
> 
> just wait to the sun comes back out that's all i got 2 say about this y car will do the rest of the talking


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

ooh watever you say lol watch just remeber dont start complaining when my shit bunny hops over everycar you ever owned again LMFAO yea i busted that ass


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Dre1 well all these cars are for u


that ain't your brother,now your a youtube.com shopper all them cars ain't yours lol ...






i ain't gotta go get nobody else shit,I build my own shit, yo ass is shop'n youtube streetlow 90 ain't even affiliated with yall let alone your brother man your as real as a 3 dollar bill, get off that mans nuttz you fake ass ***** why don't you try an pull up on pueblo pak like he did 
Lorenzo Bravo  1 month ago  
Thanx bro!!Lol it's going too be some real Hoppin with us since nobody else wanna bar!!

· 

 heavyhitters2100  1 month ago  
damn lil bro that muthafucka is swangin straight hangin too to stuck bullshit that 63 is fuckin high i gotta go higher now too cuz u got that as of now with my 61 n im doin inches

Lorenzo Bravo  1 month ago  
Thanx bro!!Lol it's going too be some real Hoppin with us since nobody else wanna bar!!

· 

 heavyhitters2100  1 month ago  
damn lil bro that muthafucka is swangin straight hangin too to stuck bullshit that 63 is fuckin high i gotta go higher now too cuz u got that as of now with my 61 n im doin inches

Lorenzo Bravo  1 month ago  
Thanx bro!!Lol it's going too be some real Hoppin with us since nobody else wanna bar!!

· 

 heavyhitters2100  1 month ago  
damn lil bro that muthafucka is swangin straight hangin too to stuck bullshit that 63 is fuckin high i gotta go higher now too cuz u got that as of now with my 61 n im doin inches


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Dre1 lil bro said do u u want some get back


'' exposed " comments on youtube " Lamont you big dummy " your lil bro hahahahahahahahaha
Lorenzo Bravo  1 month ago  
Thanx bro!!Lol it's going too be some real Hoppin with us since nobody else wanna bar!!

· 

 heavyhitters2100  1 month ago  
damn lil bro that muthafucka is swangin straight hangin too to stuck bullshit that 63 is fuckin high i gotta go higher now too cuz u got that as of now with my 61 n im doin inches


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Dre1 my lil brother said u did u forget he bumper checked the dogg shit outta you he said what it do lol


 video thieves lol


 Lorenzo Bravo  1 month ago  
@Anyshit:Thanx bro

· 

  Lorenzo Bravo  1 month ago  
Pueblo:U ain't got it go get it Pimpin..Im bout these inches and just throw a little bullshit paint on them for looks but I got something else comin out..But ill keep it 100 u got me on that clean shit but I got u on inches true shit bro!!!!

· 

  anyshitt  1 month ago  
cool I like the trey!

· 

  PuebloPak  1 month ago  
I see u gotta use a 18 volt batt to hop

· 

  PuebloPak  1 month ago  
And use a 7cell batt fool u gotta use that big ass batt to hop ur shit

· 

  PuebloPak  1 month ago  
I wouldn't pay $5 for one of ur cars Atleast Marcos shit is worth lookin at... Ur shit will be my dogs chew toy

· 

  PuebloPak  1 month ago  
Bro u r not worth my time wit them junk yard ass kars bro.. Jus look at ur shit that fuckin 57 wit that bullshit in tha back is jus horrible... Now Lik I said he want tha win he have to take it and no one said shit at tha show so it's a win... And wen u start pullin in trophies and gettin kash for this then bang my line until then bro practice on makin real lookin kars... Mines sell for $300 and better


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Or no


" *" straight busted steal'n another mans videos off youtube.com lol lame ass Bwhahahahahah " * 
Lorenzo Bravo  1 month ago  
Pueblopak and streetlow90 pull up to this..U guys say inches is what matters soo fuck it come get a bar..﻿


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Or yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hey SB you know why they ain't came back on a hop for you right ? cause they stole the video's from youtube ... listen to the video Lorenzo Bravo call'n out San Diego lol your BUSTED HAHAHAHA it ain't over mother fucca your one sad chracter !!!*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Guess what I did ,I went to this ***** pad and house called him!!!!!! Not only with my wagon , that served his caddy and the van his shopping cart got me but fuck that its plastic with a handle bars you can have that .
> 
> But I also brought the lowrider game for the ps2 and wore his ass out all night big boy you got served my ***** you know better fat boy


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> " *" straight busted steal'n another mans videos off youtube.com lol lame ass Bwhahahahahah " *
> Lorenzo Bravo  1 month ago
> 
> Pueblopak and streetlow90 pull up to this..U guys say inches is what matters soo fuck it come get a bar..﻿


***** u r as dumb as u look that my lil brother for real before u go runnin your fuckin chapped lips know what talkin about I picked him up lastnight here some videos from our hop now get off denas nutz foo


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> *hey SB you know why they ain't came back on a hop for you right ? cause they stole the video's from youtube ... listen to the video Lorenzo Bravo call'n out San Diego lol your BUSTED HAHAHAHA it ain't over mother fucca your one sad chracter !!!*


n to keep it 100 like I do that 57 is mine I jus have too many cars n left it at my moms so he can swing it n I jus bought him a 62 ss hardtop so be ready for that sir yapalot n I jus bought a 66 impala ss 2 new chevys commin your way n today imma go buy a 63 impala n motors


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

N he wasn't calling me out he was talkin about san diego in general dummy


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*ok new cars thats what i like to see*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ERBODY NOW YOU BE LYING YOU ASS OFF WERE THE VIDEO YOU SAID HE SERVED ME ***** PLEASE THOSE ARE LAST YEARS VIDEO'S DIRECTED AT YOU AND PUEBLO PAK YOU CAN'T EVEN BEAT MY BONNIE SEEMS YOUR THE ONLY ONE THAT THINKS YOU WON ASK ANYBODY ELSE OTHER THAN YOURSELF WHO WON THATS WHY YOUR ASS KEPT RUN'N FROM THE BONNIE RIGHT AND IF THATS YOUR BROTHER POST A PIC WITH HIM,OH THAT AIN'T GONNA HAP'N, YOU CAN'T MAKE THAT HAP'N RIGHT HE AIN'T SAID SHIT TO ME BRAH YOU THE ONE WITH THE BIG MOUTH LOOK'N SILLY EVERY TIME YOU OPEN IT :nono: YOU DIDN'T BEAT MY BONNIE 



 FREEZE FRAME THAT AND FIND A BASKET ON IT,
AND THIS IS MY :finger:VIDEO 



AND IF THAT IS YOUR LITTLE BROTHER HE NEED TO TEACH YOU SOMETHING AND TELL YOU TO STOP STEAL'N HIS VIDEOS :bowrofl::bowrofl::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> n to keep it 100 like I do that 57 is mine I jus have too many cars n left it at my moms so he can swing it n I jus bought him a 62 ss hardtop so be ready for that sir yapalot n I jus bought a 66 impala ss 2 new chevys commin your way n today imma go buy a 63 impala n motors


 how you just so blatantly contradict yo self is just so fucc'n remarkable first you say the 57 ace band on it is is yours why you ain't never hopped SB with it,then you say you left it over there cause you got to many cars and you went and bought 3 more and gonna go buy 1 more,86 Cutty on that real Shit ... whats wrong with your boy :dunno: ?


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> :thumbsup:


Right my lac was maxed out so its time for a new one got 3 comming a 66 impala a 62 impala another caddy and a 63 impala 4 cars


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> ERBODY NOW YOU BE LYING YOU ASS OFF WERE THE VIDEO YOU SAID HE SERVED ME ***** PLEASE THOSE ARE LAST YEARS VIDEO'S DIRECTED AT YOU AND PUEBLO PAK YOU CAN'T EVEN BEAT MY BONNIE SEEMS YOUR THE ONLY ONE THAT THINKS YOU WON ASK ANYBODY ELSE OTHER THAN YOURSELF WHO WON THATS WHY YOUR ASS KEPT RUN'N FROM THE BONNIE RIGHT AND IF THATS YOUR BROTHER POST A PIC WITH HIM,OH THAT AIN'T GONNA HAP'N, YOU CAN'T MAKE THAT HAP'N RIGHT HE AIN'T SAID SHIT TO ME BRAH YOU THE ONE WITH THE BIG MOUTH LOOK'N SILLY EVERY TIME YOU OPEN IT :nono: YOU DIDN'T BEAT MY BONNIE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sg90rider this ***** said I'm stealing video ***** I got cars tone dis ***** said renzo ain't mu brother te this dummy somethin


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Both last names r bravo n wtf does it matter to you if he my brother or noti don't got to prove shit to u


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

noth'n but your word,but if it don't mean shit to you it, damn sho don't mean shit to me its cool homie you can live with your lies, I don't give a fuck just stop video jacc'n succa and build them shits you say you got and come get some and SG 90 can't tell me shit when your own homeboy put his ass on blast video delete'n cause he got served lol, thats weak as a bitch,when 86 cutty fucked me up with the mini van what I do went and got another car he served the fuck out of me but I came back wasn't none of this bullshit I got to go thru with your ass he kept it real ,you didnt see me delete'n no vids youtube ask yo ass twice before they let you delete anything
you can build something aand try it again or call it a day and walk away :x: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::x:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> noth'n but your word,but if it don't mean shit to you it, damn sho don't mean shit to me its cool homie you can live with your lies, I don't give a fuck just stop video jacc'n succa and build them shits you say you got and come get some and SG 90 can't tell me shit when your own homeboy put his ass on blast video delete'n cause he got served lol, thats weak as a bitch,when 86 cutty fucked me up with the mini van what I do went and got another car he served the fuck out of me but I came back wasn't none of this bullshit I got to go thru with your ass he kept it real ,you didnt see me delete'n no vids youtube ask yo ass twice before they let you delete anything
> you can build something aand try it again or call it a day and walk away :x: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::x:


My limo is ready crybaby


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*ty my boy keep this going and fun u know my bro dre going to break you off again*



San Diego 619 said:


> Right my lac was maxed out so its time for a new one got 3 comming a 66 impala a 62 impala another caddy and a 63 impala 4 cars


:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dena jus to show u I don't have to pull no wire to make my car come back down


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey dre1 there's my little brother what do u know since u wanna know so much about him


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*it works but you know what u did i got a 7 coming out you know i dontplay or the team*


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Bigmoneytexas this is for you a clean 63 rag workin


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


At least u kept it real n said it works lol jk diecast too doin inches my 66 is in the paint right now my lil bros 62 in the paint too and so is this new lac me n my lil bro got commin out amd my 63 still in the box my diecast 61 with a engine n doin inches is hot right now my lac ready stretched out my diecast 64 is all street my limo doin over 13 inches easy imgot another diecast 63 I jus got that too hardtop on gold ds is gettin done n injus got my pink 57 back from my lil brother yesterday after he played wit it for a few weeks rockin straightup so is that enough new cars for u 6 to be exact another caddy is comming out jus cuz I like them


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Got some heavy artillery over here for reals yall my lil bro got another 63 a 58 and a rag 61 but he don't got enternet so I'm postin them for him


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NOW U DEN STEP IN SOME SHIT DAYNOT KEEP ME OUT OFF YALL SHIT TILL FEB 11-13 DEN YALL TALK TO ME:finger::finger::finger::finger::fingerUT DEM MOTOR'S IN DA TRUNK MARK'S


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> My limo is ready crybaby


hop that bitch then Mr.the truth ain't in you,my bad Mr. Hater !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

here we go again lol


San Diego 619 said:


> Got some heavy artillery over here for reals yall my lil bro got another 63 a 58 and a rag 61 but he don't got enternet so I'm postin them for him


 any excuse will do at this point in the game !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Hey dre1 there's my little brother what do u know since u wanna know so much about him


like I said them was last years videos


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

curses that 63 looks good but you know I'm coming for you with it ,them inches ain't gonna be enough,bring yo limo tho and watch me pull a rabbit out that bitch I got some plastic over here for you :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

ty i am so happy you got more cars now the team can break you and your play brother off jk but y'all not ready for us and you know big money with the team so stop calling out my boys b4 i you know 



San Diego 619 said:


> At least u kept it real n said it works lol jk diecast too doin inches my 66 is in the paint right now my lil bros 62 in the paint too and so is this new lac me n my lil bro got commin out amd my 63 still in the box my diecast 61 with a engine n doin inches is hot right now my lac ready stretched out my diecast 64 is all street my limo doin over 13 inches easy imgot another diecast 63 I jus got that too hardtop on gold ds is gettin done n injus got my pink 57 back from my lil brother yesterday after he played wit it for a few weeks rockin straightup so is that enough new cars for u 6 to be exact another caddy is comming out jus cuz I like them


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> like I said them was last years videos


U r uckin retarded dre1 look at the daybi uploaded it it was yesterday u dummy last years my ass


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> U r uckin retarded dre1 look at the daybi uploaded it it was yesterday u dummy last years my ass


 that shit do work i can say that


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> Hey dre1 there's my little brother what do u know since u wanna know so much about him


DRE come by the shop and pick up something to shut this shit down you know we on top where is Little lopez he can he some to big money face somebody shut the 619 down again and show them they cant fuck with us


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> Bigmoneytexas this is for you a clean 63 rag workin



big money and dre tell him this was tape 2day lil lopez you see that no 2cm lmao


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> big money and dre tell him this was tape 2day lil lopez you see that no 2cm lmao


dena in the house no basket ...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> ty i am so happy you got more cars now the team can break you and your play brother off jk but y'all not ready for us and you know big money with the team so stop calling out my boys b4 i you know


On my uncle and aunt rest in peace that's my brother n ***** u act like I'm scared of a hop


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> dena in the house no basket ...


Y don't u stop cheerleading n bring a car out ***** if not jus sit on the sideline n keep yellin dena in the house I didn't even know u was from dena4life or u jus cheering for it somebody had to handle a hop for u dre pullup a clean normal car no damn trucks 
Bring a chevy my 63 is diecast n u think I'm scard of some plastic shit dena good hop n all bullshit aside they both straight up but wait for my 66 dre1 its comming for u the minute its done
Yeah dat


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> DRE come by the shop and pick up something to shut this shit down you know we on top where is Little lopez he can he some to big money face somebody shut the 619 down again and show them they cant fuck with us


Dena did u say come by the shop to shut this down y he gotta go to u he can't do it alone hahaha dat ***** did take my advice serious when I told him he needed some help n to get some backup what a joke I been stirring up a whole heep of trouble al by myself ***** one man army my dude dena I got somethin in the works for you too u want baskets or no baskets


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Bigmoneytexas bring yo shit out I called u out n got a car ready for u right now come handle yo own shit don't have dena pullup for you


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> NOW U DEN STEP IN SOME SHIT DAYNOT KEEP ME OUT OFF YALL SHIT TILL FEB 11-13 DEN YALL TALK TO ME:finger::finger::finger::finger::fingerUT DEM MOTOR'S IN DA TRUNK MARK'S


U said put my motor in the trunk y don't u put a car upfront which yo scarry ass ***** I called u out n u ain't gonna hop back consider that a loss


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dena that wasn't for u but hey I'm wit it the both workin homie n I didn't pull no cord to comeback down cuz my boy thet was straightup back to back 3 times in a row


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> big money and dre tell him this was tape 2day lil lopez you see that no 2cm lmao


Ur video says it all dena kig of the lab yeah only ur lab ur the king of your lab lol jk my dude


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CUZZ don't get it twisted does this look like DENA you big dummy 


San Diego 619 said:


> Y don't u stop cheerleading n bring a car out ***** if not jus sit on the sideline n keep yellin dena in the house I didn't even know u was from dena4life or u jus cheering for it somebody had to handle a hop for u dre pullup a clean normal car no damn trucks
> Bring a chevy my 63 is diecast n u think I'm scard of some plastic shit dena good hop n all bullshit aside they both straight up but wait for my 66 dre1 its comming for u the minute its done
> Yeah dat


you big dummy I'm A real East Coast ***** :roflmao:you Mad Now  you old country ass ***** the fam served yo ass,***** how you gonna dictate what I do ***** its the TRUCC or SHUT THE FUCC UP !!! and yo ass is gonna get it talk'n you do yo shit by yo self ***** please :bowrofl:aaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> On my uncle and aunt rest in peace that's my brother n ***** u act like I'm scared of a hop


cuzz you lie so much the shit you say is Hard to believe,what I do see is you got a top notch hopper on video work'n a car that might be your 61 ? but that don't mean he's your brother let alone in the same room with him :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Y don't u stop cheerleading n bring a car out ***** if not jus sit on the sideline n keep yellin dena in the house I didn't even know u was from dena4life or u jus cheering for it somebody had to handle a hop for u dre pullup a clean normal car no damn trucks
> Bring a chevy my 63 is diecast n u think I'm scard of some plastic shit dena good hop n all bullshit aside they both straight up but wait for my 66 dre1 its comming for u the minute its done
> Yeah dat


 



 will it be on a-arms tho see plastic does have its advantage to were a-arms come in the box we ain't gotta go with out in a plastic world ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

say fuck boy way you on here talkin shit lass night pussy ***** iI WAS GETIN MY FUCK MONEY PUSSY ***** BEST THANG 4 U TO DUE IS KEEP MY DICK IN YO MOUTH AND SUTE DA FUCK UP CUM DUMP:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::sprint::sprint::sprint::sprint::sprint:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> say fuck boy way you on here talkin shit lass night pussy ***** iI WAS GETIN MY FUCK MONEY PUSSY ***** BEST THANG 4 U TO DUE IS KEEP MY DICK IN YO MOUTH AND SUTE DA FUCK UP CUM DUMP:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::sprint::sprint::sprint::sprint::sprint:


 OMG I THINK HE WAS ONLY PLAY'N YOU KNOW 619 LIKES TO PLAY GAME OMG,OMG,OMG IT HIS WAY OF MAKING FRIENDS ,DAMN YOU DIDN'T HAVE TO OFFER THAT MAN 2 HANDS FULL OF SLABB,619 WASN'T YOU JUST PLAY'N :run:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lol 619 dres pulln up a truck its still plastic its still 1/25 scaled so it dont matter and dre has been pulln up cars back to back just as much as you and im keepin 100 right now dre has lostvsome but came back higher for the wins same with you 619 you pulled up andvwas servn foos and they came back n caught up n so now you pulln more cars on bumper much love to both you ... yall my homies and are straighr putting it down! on bumper forsure!! soo keep on swagn those models win lose draw its still all in fun when you know how to take a lose ans not cry about it so lets keep on bumper homies


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> Dena did u say come by the shop to shut this down y he gotta go to u he can't do it alone hahaha dat ***** did take my advice serious when I told him he needed some help n to get some backup what a joke I been stirring up a whole heep of trouble al by myself ***** one man army my dude dena I got somethin in the works for you too u want baskets or no baskets


 bro stop playing with me b4 I u know and where the fuck is big boy can you say mia and I got got high and found this in my model room


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What it do been working on a little something 86 got the pics of my LS el co "AKA " PINKY . HOT ASS STREET CAR BACK WORKS AND ALL THAT SHIT I LET THE PICS TALK OH AND IT'S A DIE CAST 1:25 SCALE 


COMING SOON TO A HOOD NEAR YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sg90s Pinky


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey SD 619 r u ready for this mmmmmmmmhhh you see we got snow and when its gone its still to cold to paint but I'm gonna clean it up but for now this is what it do homie :yes:

untamed savage :shh:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> Sg90s Pinky


big boy where you been my boy I broke you and you been mia come back to the model game and you must be working on something


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> Hey SD 619 r u ready for this mmmmmmmmhhh you see we got snow and when its gone its still to cold to paint but I'm gonna clean it up but for now this is what it do homie :yes:
> 
> untamed savage :shh:
> View attachment 601515


I'm no hater it works I got somethin fot that real soon will be ready tomorrow


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> Sg90s Pinky


My new Shit ,freash out die cast too


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> I'm no hater it works I got somethin fot that real soon will be ready tomorrow


its all good 619 if I didn't fuck with you who would we cool or are we just cool to we hop again lol I'm gonna keep it 100 with you tho unless you pull out the limo but I got something for that to its almost like the worlds biggest suv :roflmao:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> Hey SD 619 r u ready for this mmmmmmmmhhh you see we got snow and when its gone its still to cold to paint but I'm gonna clean it up but for now this is what it do homie :yes:
> 
> untamed savage :shh:
> View attachment 601515


I'm no hater it works I got somethin fot that real soon will be ready tomorrow


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> its all good 619 if I didn't fuck with you who would we cool or are we just cool to we hop again lol I'm gonna keep it 100 with you tho unless you pull out the limo but I got something for that to its almost like the worlds biggest suv :roflmao:


Its all fun dre1 I keep it 100 ur truck works wanna hop my limo that fair its diecast and still a 1/25 scale says on the bottom of the car nothin but love homie we cool until we hop u right lol n my 66 is ready let's do it 66 vs 66 n don't worry my chevy is cleann no motor under the car


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Im dig'n my 66 to much to kick'um back homie,I'm gonna give the answer to the limo I got 2 g houses I'm coming out with tho was is the like 1 1/2 car length tho :dunno:


----------



## SD RENZ (Jan 30, 2013)

Whut it is haters this Lorenzo bravo on YouTube and Yess I'm with that San Diego crew big boy,sg90 and my bro heavyhitters2100 and if nobody can't like it fuck it and pull up too my front end and for y'all that do that extra basket shit on the rear I got something doing double digits and some and for y'all fucks on that plastic shit I'm on that too and can't forget that metal but if u wanna get a bar pull something up and take that loss and I got some new ahit in the works stay tuned haters and get a bar!!!http://youtu.be/MZ_scdg31eM 61 rag out of paint assembly comin soon with some new looks!!http://youtu.be/TUx8ouWuLUQ there's tweety bird in the air!!!must I say a Hollywood top 63 http://youtu.be/EXqqpyIwKcM take notes on how us Daygo boys hit the bumper..http://youtu.be/t93lrBeKITA gettn some shit put the way with ol boy pueblopak showing him how to clear a soda can lol!!and for y'all with them models I got that high shit for y'all haters come fuck with us Daygo boys http://youtu.be/QqWgNLTZw_Q!!SAN DIEGO IN THE BUILDING FOR YOU HATERS COME FUCK WITH US SHOUTOUT TOO MY BRO HEAVYHITTERS2100 Marcos Lopez Big Boy Sg90 Amd All the other hopping rivals who want a bar come get it more videos comin just a little tease of how we going too continue diggin y'all out! GONE


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

That's right rezo 

Who wants a bar of this elco ls


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> Sg90s Pinky


PINKY BITCHES

JUST PUT SOME LIGHT WEIGHT PATERNS ON IT PICS SOON

MONDO CALL ME *****


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> big boy where you been my boy I broke you and you been mia come back to the model game and you must be working on something


Mann been on these real cars but i got some new whips no more shopping carts but some hot cars ill hit you with a video later


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

SD RENZ said:


> Whut it is haters this Lorenzo bravo on YouTube and Yess I'm with that San Diego crew big boy,sg90 and my bro heavyhitters2100 and if nobody can't like it fuck it and pull up too my front end and for y'all that do that extra basket shit on the rear I got something doing double digits and some and for y'all fucks on that plastic shit I'm on that too and can't forget that metal but if u wanna get a bar pull something up and take that loss and I got some new ahit in the works stay tuned haters and get a bar!!!http://youtu.be/MZ_scdg31eM 61 rag out of paint assembly comin soon with some new looks!!http://youTUx8ouWuLUQ there's tweetyair!!!must I say a Hollywood top 63 http://youtu.be/EXqqpyIwKcM take notes on how us Daygo boys hit the bumper..http://youtu.be/t93lrBeKITA gettn some shit put the way with ol boy pueblopak showing him how to clear a soda can lol!!and for y'all with them models I got that high shit for y'all haters come fuck with us Daygo boys http://youtu.be/QqWgNLTZw_Q!!SAN DIEGO IN THE BUILDING FOR YOU HATERS COME FUCK WITH US SHOUTOUT TOO MY BRO HEAVYHITTERS2100 Marcos Lopez Big Boy Sg90 Amd All the other hopping rivals who want a bar come get it more videos comin just a little tease of how we going too continue diggin y'all out! GONE


What up lil bro I finaaly made an account ***** I went to moms today yo ass wasn't there I seen ur cars dey lookin good hey dre1 imtold u this was my lil brother fool I can't wait to hear what u gotta say lil bro call me in the am I'll go scoop u up after school n jump in the lab


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah,yeah,yeah who gives a fucc nah j/k homie you ain't the only one that can do that shit,just gotta leave the b/s outta of it home boy you dig I TOLD YOU IF THATS YO LIL BRO HE CAN TEACH YOU SOME THING ,BETTER BE TAKING NOTES lol he's with the business :thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Who do u think taught him this shit


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

The count down for the video the parking lot getting packed lol


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8bDqjKsfYs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> Mann been on these real cars but i got some new whips no more shopping carts but some hot cars ill hit you with a video later


Ok I lovr to see videos


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> Who do u think taught him this shit


 I did you know that


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8bDqjKsfYs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 your best car is the one with the basket


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What it do dena san Diego just hit you in every class ,from street to radical your crew just got tossed up


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*never who wants of the team not big boy and i no not you i am in the paint butweready*



sg90rider said:


> What it do dena san Diego just hit you in every class ,from street to radical your crew just got tossed up


:thumbsup::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Lol was good ,you been in the paint booth


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

ty i seen the lx now i want to see the 66


----------



## Backhand (Nov 11, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

86 post them up


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP DAYGO BOYZ WERE'S DAT ELCO:nicoderm:


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

86 good lookin out on the pics homie 

Diecast LS elco 1:25 scale


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

What you going to do with that


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

just thought I'd stop by to say we in there Mr. 619


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 602768
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQN2MVKmTjk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
The LS elco booty action


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z083RH2-H8Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Yup same one that was riding a wheelie got me a make over


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> What you going to do with that



PUT HER ON THE BUMPER !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*what u waiting 4:*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


>


Any body want to hop???? Been out for two weeks and no one has called it out


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WHAT IT DO DIEGO DON'T TRIP I AIN'T HATE'N


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You already no, we stay on the bumper !!!!!!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Any body want to hop???? Been out for two weeks and no one has called it out


 at moms house for a week or so but. You no soon as I get back home your putting that shit up


----------



## SD RENZ (Jan 30, 2013)

sg90rider said:


> That's right rezo
> 
> Who wants a bar of this elco ls


You know what it is tone loc we gotta show this dudes who run this shit from little cars to big cars to baskets it dont stop they know it we know it!!!


----------



## SD RENZ (Jan 30, 2013)

whut it is folks got some new projects coming out for yall soo be ready for some new clean shit comin out the stable from diego and yall better be on some clean shit if not yall cant see me and you better be on it back to bak but until that day comes im going too leave yall in wondering!!!!!!
And dre good lookin man but yess my bro did teach me this shit but hey what can i say we both got this shit down and got our different ways of doinit but as you can see our shit stay working man bottom line!!!Catch ya front end soon g GONE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

SD RENZ said:


> whut it is folks got some new projects coming out for yall soo be ready for some new clean shit comin out the stable from diego and yall better be on some clean shit if not yall cant see me and you better be on it back to bak but until that day comes im going too leave yall in wondering!!!!!!
> And dre good lookin man but yess my bro did teach me this shit but hey what can i say we both got this shit down and got our different ways of doinit but as you can see our shit stay working man bottom line!!!Catch ya front end soon g GONE!!!:thumbsup:


OK RENZ I DIG WHAT YOUR SAY'N BUT TO ME ITS SEEM STUDENT LEFT THE TEACHER OUT IN THE WILDERNESS lol I TALK SOME GOOD SHIT HOMIE AND WILL BACC IT UP,REAL RAP THO I AIN'T SAY'N SHIT TIL NEXT MONTH GOT SOME SHIT I GOTTA GET OUT THE WAY 1st,SO DON'T THINK I'M DUCC'N YALL,I JUST GOTTA DO ME RIGHT NOW uffin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WERE ARE WE HOPPIN AT LET ME NO:dunno:


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Fan mart


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THAY SAY LA IM ON I-10 WEST FRIDAY ILL BE THER MONDAY:biggrin: LOLuffin:


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Kool hit us up but you know we the kings at this shit


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*stop it*



8cutlass6 said:


> Kool hit us up but you know we the kings at this shit


:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Haha really beo dam ever since i posted that video of my 63 you been MiA haha what happen you got scared


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*i told yall i was atvmy moms house 4 a week or so that 63 is my style anyways*



8cutlass6 said:


> Haha really beo dam ever :thumbsdown::rofl::rofl:since i posted that video of my 63 you been MiA haha what happen you got scared[/QUOTE:rofl::rofl:]


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

8cutlass6 said:


> Haha really beo dam ever since i posted that video of my 63 you been MiA haha what happen you got scared


lol he did the same wen i posted my 64 vert


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

SD RENZ said:


> You know what it is tone loc we gotta show this dudes who run this shit from little cars to big cars to baskets it dont stop they know it we know it!!!


They know, they just act like san Diego don't exist we got some Shit over here that's why we always have to go to la all the time they scared to see us period , just up graded my hottest diecast around


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

LopezCustoms said:


> lol he did the same wen i posted my 64 vert


Yah he see the 63 and was like dayuum those are major inches i cant fuk with that lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> Yah he see the 63 and was like dayuum those are major inches i cant fuk with that lol


 look at you and your bff lmao that's why I broke both of y'all off now what and y'all never ever ever beat me and like I told your bff that's bs you made my style look bad then act like you the man:thumbsdown: that's a no no but I am back home now in the lab you said no more kick back cars but I see you just can't stop lol


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

more complaining from complain master^


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Lo STAY OUT OF IT :nono: THAT DON'T HAVE NUTIN TO DEW WITH YOU:nono:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> Lo STAY OUT OF IT :nono: THAT DON'T HAVE NUTIN TO DEW WITH YOU:nono:


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

86 post up the hottest diecast make over!!!!!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*you should listen up lil kid what happen to your LS???*



BigMoneyTexas said:


> Lo STAY OUT OF IT :nono: THAT DON'T HAVE NUTIN TO DEW WITH YOU:nono:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> Lo STAY OUT OF IT :nono: THAT DON'T HAVE NUTIN TO DEW WITH YOU:nono:


We'll this got somethin to do with you bigmoneytexas this diecast clean 63 rag is for u ***** whatchu wana do pull somethin up


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

We'll we'll well homie I been mia workin 6 days a week 13 and 10 hour days so I don't even think about jus work n sleep fellas but I'll never be done I cameback n calledout bigmoneytexas I ready I'm buildin my riders very little but still here lil bro got some clean shit commin out I'll postup the videos for him hope y'all ready chevys lacs n rags allday


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

My throwback 60 impala no basket


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:dunno: WHAT TIME WE HOPPINuffin:


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:guns:







Mr317 Hop of Its on 2/11/13


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

My clean ass monster hopper you see kick back I am hottest diecast small car


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

HOP DEN BIG MOUTH:rant:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


>


This right here is shutting down everthing on anybody's table candy green flaked the fuck out water drops and ghost paterns on the roof and yea all gold everthing from front to back 63 lac small car


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Yea you see where my back tires at , I ANIT FUCKING around over here!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Video almost up


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kMwS0pTkpI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sg90 s lac doin major inches


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

8cutlass6 said:


>


put a ruler on it :thumbsup: how many inches is it hop'n :dunno:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*whats that shit on the back*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

It clears a double gulps by 3-4 inches passed the top lid of the cup that's high


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Hop of it on part6 2/11/13Mr317 Hop of its on part 2/11/13














Mr317 Hop of its on part5 2/11/13


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Hop of its on part3 2/[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz7SsBitFiY"]Mr317 Hop of Its on 2/11/13







11/13[/URL]Mr317 Hop of its on Part 2 2/11/13


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:guns::guns::guns::guns::guns::fool2::sprint:BOW DOWN:worship:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

All your cars just got served by my one car


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kMwS0pTkpI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Sg90 s lac doin major inches


What!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

yall daygo boyz will never say I GOT BROKE OFF YALL DONT ALLWAYS WIN FUCK HOPPIN YALL ITS A WAEST OF TIME IM BOOL ON YALL ******uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:,Them *****'s got Kamakazi Hoppers :facepalm:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well ur cars all chipped out I cleared all of them wit my trey u can't even deny that ur lac chipped ur tret didn't work ur other trey wasn't high enough neither was ur 66 I did that


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> :guns::guns::guns::guns::guns::fool2::sprint:BOW DOWN:worship:


Bow down to what ***** ur cars ain't high enough n they don't even work 3 bumper checks n they break watch this shit[video=youtube;jJVaNSB-]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJVaNSB-
LC8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]bow down


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

619 put that 63 up b4 I brake you off again taking shit to my boy my going get you ...well you know


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> yall daygo boyz will never say I GOT BROKE OFF YALL DONT ALLWAYS WIN FUCK HOPPIN YALL ITS A WAEST OF TIME IM BOOL ON YALL ******uffin:


We keep real , you told me to hop big mouth and you seen what I had , so the cars you posted got SERVED , and that's keep it 100 ,but I got an elco for your elco what it do ????


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:,Them *****'s got Kamakazi Hoppers :facepalm:


Hell yea we do you can't get a diecast to work like that ,so stop hating old man


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

GOING GET A 1/18 THEN GIVE ME A LIL TIME TO CUT IT OUT:yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Hell yea we do you can't get a diecast to work like that ,so stop hating old man


you the hater ***** kamakazi are some crazy suicidial mutha fucca's they hit shit and die so don't talk no shit fool,or I'm get a dumbell and duct tape it to one of my models and get in yo shit :roflmao:
View attachment 607651
***** :roflmao:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> GOING GET A 1/18 THEN GIVE ME A LIL TIME TO CUT IT OUT:yes:


It's a 1:24 small car I havent touched my big cars yet my elco and my 63 lac and my death wagon and my purple wagon .they are small cars not big 1:18


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> you the hater ***** kamakazi are some crazy suicidial mutha fucca's they hit shit and die so don't talk no shit fool,or I'm get a dumbell and duct tape it to one of my models and get in yo shit :roflmao:
> View attachment 607651
> ***** :roflmao:


Do it ***** you ANIT got nothing FUCKING with my Shit


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

did that already 57 Bel-Air 65 Bonneville and 2007 Escalade we served yall and yall made them Dragonfly hoppers:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:you , thats why yall ****** modified SB's style get off his nut and come up with your own style :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You did what have your daddy SB show you how to build one cuz you went from chippin to doing some inches , ***** your name is Dannal son and SB your sensa ,none of your cars that your talking about can fuck with me I don't copy nothing all my cars are diecast not plastic and I did a 1:18 diecast 5or 6 years ago with a shopping cart out the back I dident Evan no SB or seen his work , so I did ent copy nobody old fart.
So shut your mouth new booty and go swing on SB nuts like you know how to chipper


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

SD runs this Shit


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> You did what have your daddy SB show you how to build one cuz you went from chippin to doing some inches , ***** your name is Dannal son and SB your sensa ,none of your cars that your talking about can fuck with me I don't copy nothing all my cars are diecast not plastic and I did a 1:18 diecast 5or 6 years ago with a shopping cart out the back I dident Evan no SB or seen his work , so I did ent copy nobody old fart.
> So shut your mouth new booty and go swing on SB nuts like you know how to chipper


 man that's on my life and my moms y'all ****** in sd for sure copyed me I been hopping y'all for like 8 years now lmao or more pasadena ca was the first with that kick back shit on rl cars and models ask around or look at old videos why you think big john and big D are bff lol now y'all making the kic back look bad cut that bs out we beat up on y'all now it's come. To this


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

SB me and little chiao build the homies 64 and served big john and chippen d in are town ,we got the belts down here ,they might of did it frist but we got it to work a lot better then they did I've been build hopper with chiao for years mostly everthing he swings I build ask someone about me ,been doing this Shit for years


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> You did what have your daddy SB show you how to build one cuz you went from chippin to doing some inches , ***** your name is Dannal son and SB your sensa ,none of your cars that your talking about can fuck with me I don't copy nothing all my cars are diecast not plastic and I did a 1:18 diecast 5or 6 years ago with a shopping cart out the back I dident Evan no SB or seen his work , so I did ent copy nobody old fart.
> So shut your mouth new booty and go swing on SB nuts like you know how to chipper


yall copied & stole Mz.slowbob's style,mz.slowbob use to send yall ****** home with snot run'n out your nose and tears run'n down your face yeah ***** Mz.Slow Bob would serve yall ***** and ***** I been on the bumper was on the bumper before your parents started have'n sex,you still new to the game yep,yep new to the kick back style and even tho it was late night I'm still fucc'n up your whole day :roflmao:.......
you Mad  ......:roflmao:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

No you not messing nothing up over here, your an old washed up man going thur mid life criest lol

**** *****


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

lmao you funny ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> No you not messing nothing up over here, your an old washed up man going thur mid life criest lol
> 
> **** *****


" crisis " is what you got go'n on with your spelling,crisis not criest ...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Same Shit ,Evan a *** like you know what I mean


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dre what's your hottest car post it up I'm about to shut you down for good


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you mad with your scary ass thats why yall ****** didn't come to the hop or the after hop fucc'n coward


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

***** they said I can't hop cuz I'm diecast


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

***** I got the elco lac and a wagon ready and still do


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> man that's on my life and my moms y'all ****** in sd for sure copyed me I been hopping y'all for like 8 years now lmao or more pasadena ca was the first with that kick back shit on rl cars and models ask around or look at old videos why you think big john and big D are bff lol now y'all making the kic back look bad cut that bs out we beat up on y'all now it's come. To this


Lies actually johnny from low life was the first to kick tires back on a real car n I did a model car with a basket on it when the lil homie hopper cameout n all u had to do was hold the up n down button now how long ago was that so we been doin this shit me sg90rider n lil chaio did that yeaaaaars ago n I mean years ago


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> 619 put that 63 up b4 I brake you off again taking shit to my boy my going get you ...well you know


I dunno if u noticed but these are normal complete cars so we all know ur outta this hop we jumpin nice cars not ecology cars so put yo shit up ***** I brokeoff mzslowbob with my blue wagon n he never cameback for ne get back so ***** get back yeah dat n let bigmoneytexas handle his own shit I don't understand hop u wanna battlr for everybody in that case hop against yourself haha look at mine n bigmoneytexas cars and look at yours n watch how dumb ur gonna feel really doe hey texas I'm diecast too diggin u out n dena u know my trey is higher than bigmoneytexas plastic trey n he plastic what ashamed huh sg90rider we diecast over here I still got a clean all brand new babyblue 66 impala I calledout dre1 but I never got that


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

My elco


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I did this years ago


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

***** jus hop post a video ***** Blood u and DAY Not is full of SHIT hop DAT elbo lol fuck off


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't nobody want to hop me lmao and sd I beat that 2 weeks ago but whatever and big d was the 1st to kick back a rl car you can go ask my boy they will tell you it had no paint but did inches that's how he got his name sd knows 2 that's why a lot of my model just hop but I am taking shit to the wet and y'all cars are die crap so you don't have to but no work in but a little and you talking shit like you did something stop it a got a 60 diecrap with no basket let see what you have to say when its done big mouth you talk a lot but never hop oh yea you work a lot hours get just say you not ready for the team and I have a luxelco that works nice will. Show you


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*still needs a little work but i got to many cars*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

***** I got a luxelco too that no one wants some at all since its been out


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> I dunno if u noticed but these are normal complete cars so we all know ur outta this hop we jumpin nice cars not ecology cars so put yo shit up ***** I brokeoff mzslowbob with my blue wagon n he never cameback for ne get back so ***** get back yeah dat n let bigmoneytexas handle his own shit I don't understand hop u wanna battlr for everybody in that case hop against yourself haha look at mine n bigmoneytexas cars and look at yours n watch how dumb ur gonna feel really doe hey texas I'm diecast too diggin u out n dena u know my trey is higher than bigmoneytexas plastic trey n he plastic what ashamed huh sg90rider we diecast over here I still got a clean all brand new babyblue 66 impala I calledout dre1 but I never got that


lol the escalade came to yo town and shut it down,now you got a 66 hop it,I might come and shut your shit down again :finger: you ain't ready lol ...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Fuck this Dick rider ^^^^


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Drefagone I'm elco will serve your 57 ,66 bonnie ,what it do post something ,if. Not you lost !!!!!! And ill give you some time to work on your chipper your going to need to ,to fuck with me ...... I'll be waiting


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you gracious dicc in the mouth ass ****** you wanna stay on some gay shit since I corrected your spelling you bitch ass ***** you ain't even beat the ESCALADE YET,YOU FUCC'N LOSER ...... QUIT CRY'N


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

***** my 64 served your stupid gay ass truck only **** hop trucks you bitch ass ***** and my back works and 3 wheels on both side your truck sucks Dick just like your gay ass bitch ,what size is that gay ass price of Shit truck you got my 64 is a 1:10 scale car and from the looks of it your truck is smaller


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> ***** my 64 served your stupid gay ass truck only **** hop trucks you bitch ass ***** and my back works and 3 wheels on both side your truck sucks Dick just like your gay ass bitch ,what size is that gay ass price of Shit truck you got my 64 is a 1:10 scale car and from the looks of it your truck is smaller


youuuusssse a Bitch you had to go up in scale just to say you beat me BITCH PLEASE !!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey stupid I'm asking whats scale is your truck it not a hard question to answer is it bitch


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

***** they ANIT told you I don't play far


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Hey stupid I'm asking whats scale is your truck it not a hard question to answer is it bitch


what scale you think it is Lamont



sg90rider said:


> ***** they ANIT told you I don't play far


who know you,your a NOBODY ...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

***** everbody knows me... who the fuck are you


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*YOUR DADDY ***** !!!*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

That's what I though ,I was right your a nobody, just some old fuck playing with plastic models trying to getin where you fit in


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

its " thought " ok :facepalm:you wouldn't even have a thread if it wasn't for us :wave: so on that note :



and you just might C able to




all through your thread you talk'n shit hope'n to get a response so your thread will build up you gotta talk shit for someone to respond to you,I'm done loc I don't even know why I'm entertaining your childish ass,stooping to your level cause you can't reach mines so when you decide to grow up and decide to get on your grown man shit holla,one thang your right about I'am an old man but don't get it twisted,I'm at war every day still livin in peace,what you need to do is survive and try to get to be my age ***** ...
and remember to give thanks to your God,Thee Almighty Creater ...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

BYE !!!!!!!!!!! BYE!!!!!!!!!!! LOL DAMN ***** HOW OLD ARE YOU 90 - 100 ???? LOL JK MAN IT'S JUST TALKING SHIT ,DAMN DRE DON'T LOSE NO SLEEP OVER IT


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

SD taking all fades plastic or or the real deal diecast boyyyyyy


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Heard la coming down tomorrow to san Diego are they bring models to ????????


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

not that i know of^ all i kno is the big homie is out today tho


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Yea I heard chippin d out


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Lopez got your pm did u figure out the frontend if not hit me up


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

yeaup chippin D out n naa i havent pm sent


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm selling my models they all for sale from big one to little one get at me or I can build them to .....also I sell brand new cars as well and parts and I also do gold plating for plastic Chrome parts I did all the gold on my 63 lac up above let me know if you guys need anything


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> I'm selling my models they all for sale from big one to little one get at me or I can build them to .....also I sell brand new cars as well and parts and_* I also do gold plating for plastic Chrome parts *_I did all the gold on my 63 lac up above let me know if you guys need anything



Yeah! I'm in need of some gold-plated parts so I can finish this up; mainly the front and rear bumpers. I need to modify the rear bumper for a booty kit.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Damn that's a clean ass 57 ,what do you need done ??


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks homie; definitely the front and rear bumper and maybe a few other small parts. I'll pull the kit out tomorrow when I get off of work and get a picture of all the parts that need the gold treatment.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


>


Here it is you can tell I did the rims I forgot to do the back of them lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice; I need to get this damn '57 done before 2014. Lol.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I was waiting for you lol,your good you still have 10 mo's lol


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Been working on front a arms came out good just need to put a motor on it and see what it do ,it a 1:18 diecast don't know if it will jump or not ?


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

hmm hopefully it should unless to much power and will just destroy the arms


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

The frog legs was going on the inside as the strokes but dident work so I put it on the bottom and ran it like the exhaust so now it pushes down on the lower a ARM ,so now the low a ARM don't break I still have the strokes in there but its for looks tho ,and the car so heavy it smaches the coils but where I got the frog legs at and bent, helps and hold it up .


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

And I got a new way to do a spindle ,I made my lower and uppers out of stronger hanger ,so where the ball joints go I used a wire butt connector, but what I did was use a zip tie ,small one and hooked everything together ,so I don't rip out ball joints at all ,this is much harder to do then a plastic car , and I shorten the rearend so the car lays all the way down in the weeds !!!!!! This one going to be super street but with my motor its going to hit hard on a arms I hope !!!!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

good work homie hope to see piks and video soon!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Hops good still got to fuck with it some more ,


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Video coming soon tonight


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Frist half of the video I was hopn on 12 volts and the 18 to but it on the bumper hard


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Frist half of the video I was hopn on 12 volts and then 18 v to but it on the bumper hard


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> And I got a new way to do a spindle ,I made my lower and uppers out of stronger hanger ,so where the ball joints go I used a wire butt connector, but what I did was use a zip tie ,small one and hooked everything together ,so I don't rip out ball joints at all ,this is much harder to do then a plastic car , and I shorten the rearend so the car lays all the way down in the weeds !!!!!! This one going to be super street but with my motor its going to hit hard on a arms I hope !!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgtQwQOAVoo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*good work on that car*

:thumbsup::thumbsdown::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

??? Why I get 1 thumb down my dude ?????


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*on my pad lol it was my bad*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Fho so


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

All the time I be out soon I got 2 cars ready right now wet if anybody wants to hop


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

R they normal cars or baskets


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgtQwQOAVoo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


1:18 diecast on a arms ,what it do


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

That 61 rag working, props


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks gee


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you got it hop'n




nice work loco :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh u buildin cars now dre u quit buildin trucks huh u done mud boggin in mississippi in ur wack ass escalade that u had to pullout for
my caddy lol really ***** a truck well I as waitin to bus this thing out but fuck it I'm gettin a whole new fleet of cars so y now dre1 bringut ur truck again n watch what I do to it if u wanna hop if not then dena pull somthin up n remember this shit been done I ain't touched my cars in weeks real talk soo imma comeback n hit u ****** real good n bounce back to work stackin chips my dude dre1only I got somethin for you dena4life u too and bigmoneytexas I got a chevy for yo ass too nucca to tuck ur tail now imma hit u ****** like my daygo ****** been doin lately with them real cars n if u don't know now u know *****


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Oh u buildin cars now dre u quit buildin trucks huh u done mud boggin in mississippi in ur wack ass escalade that u had to pullout for
> my caddy lol really ***** a truck well I as waitin to bus this thing out but fuck it I'm gettin a whole new fleet of cars so y now dre1 bringut ur truck again n watch what I do to it if u wanna hop if not then dena pull somthin up n remember this shit been done I ain't touched my cars in weeks real talk soo imma comeback n hit u ****** real good n bounce back to work stackin chips my dude dre1only I got somethin for you dena4life u too and bigmoneytexas I got a chevy for yo ass too nucca to tuck ur tail now imma hit u ****** like my daygo ****** been doin lately with them real cars n if u don't know now u know *****


LMAO,LMFAO,LMMFAO,LMMFGDAO :rofl::roflmao: :rofl::rofl::rofl::roflmao::rofl: I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU HOLD I'M GONNA GET IT FOR YOU 
















































































WAIT A MINUTE :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::































































ITS COMING ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::



































































:bowrofl:YOU GOT JOKES :bowrofl:







KEEP HATEN ON US @ *HOT BOY'S HYDRAULICS,LOS UNDER GROUND KINGS BUMPER CHECK'N






AND I'M GONNA GET @ YOU SOON






LIL HOMIE*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

THIS IS HOW MY SIX 1 LOOKS NOW


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> you got it hop'n
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fo sho thanks triple O.G


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

U bringin something out or not old man and I dunno what was the point of postin money for everybody got some of that no biggie I jus worked 1day of work n made 280 one day imagine 5 and after 8 hours its overtime and after 11 hours is double time for me and not to mention I'm a 24hour service always on call weekends days nights u name it oldie i make ur lil 2000 in a week real talk so cut the shit and I'm 23 n ur old ass barely gettin that now.







Wait wait









Not who looks like a joke ***** all legit over here homegirl










Now r u gonna hop ur shitbox truck or not


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

N u a old man already so really lets keep it fun n games n lets hop cry baby bring ur truck out n I seen in a earlie post u Said something about common to sd let me welcome u to Daygo town n hop for 300 niggau wanna talk big shit prove it put ur money where ur mouth is sir yapalot my 300 vs ur 300 if u lose I take urs if u win u take mine no flipping no getting stuck and no baskets now how silly do u look ***** this hop will be operation shut down on ur ass n after I take ur cash I'm sure you will think twice about showin some cash to me old fart


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Geezard


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Jus bought a 76 caprice online will be here soon haters he ready full interior full trunk with pumps motor under the hood u name it street car crashing the bumper n maybe a patterned roof too


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Bring it to me ill get the top right !!!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> U bringin something out or not old man and I dunno what was the point of postin money for everybody got some of that no biggie I jus worked 1day of work n made 280 one day imagine 5 and after 8 hours its overtime and after 11 hours is double time for me and not to mention I'm a 24hour service always on call weekends days nights u name it oldie i make ur lil 2000 in a week real talk so cut the shit and I'm 23 n ur old ass barely gettin that now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









ALL THAT TALK'N COOL IF YOU GOT IT LIKE THAT,I KNOW YOUR PIMP UNCLE SAM BE BEAT'N THE SHIT OUTTA YOU LIKE A REAL PIMP DOES ALL HIS HOE'S WHEN HE GOT HIS BITCH ON PAYROLL WITH LITTLE TO NO DEPENDENTS THO,GOT YO ASS LIKE A BITCH ON THE STROLL WORK'N OUT THE MO,MO's TAX'N THAT ASS LIKE A BLACC JACC DEALER,GET FUCC BY JACC NOW JILL GOTTA GIVE UP HER DOLLAR BILLS WORK'N 24 AND SOME MORE ON YO BACC LIKE BITCH IN HIGH HEELS YOU NOW THE DRILL KEEP IT REAL GET LIKE ME AND GET YOU SOME STEAL AND GET PAID FOR REAL ... IN OTHER WORDS START YOU A NON PROFIT ORGANIZATION OR CLAIM ONE AND QUIT GET'N PIMP BY THE GOVERNMENT AND GET YOU SOME TAX FREE MONEY IN THESE TRIFL'N TIMES *****,HOP THAT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

No uncle sam here homeboy I do fire and water restoration and remediations but ur bumbass wouldn't know what that is and as for a non profit organization na I got too much to lose homie wife n 2 kids no thanx been there done that made a killing but its jus not worth it these daygo street fools be putting price tags on ****** heads n gotta pay yo dues too n that can get a ***** into a world of shit literally its no joke that's a risk I'm not gonna take puttin my life on the line for a few dollas ***** jus get u a job I'm a private contractor so they don't take taxes from me its a personal check everyday real talk n like i said b4 I'm not gonna put my lofe on the line for a few dollas when I can do better than that the legit way all I'm say is all bullshit aside pimp b careful u can get into some shit for dishin off to the wrong ***** n bein at the wrong place at the wrong time think bout what a ***** got to lose so if u thought u was gonna come on here n talk bout ur non profit organization I can't resect that jus go out n get a job better yourself cuz ur lil shit will come to a hault faster then u think and again I'm jus keepin it real


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

It won't last forever


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

And these strets won't hesitate to minus a ***** but at the end of the day imjus wanna hop


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

And again my money is tax free INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR *****


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> Bring it to me ill get the top right !!!!!


:yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> And again my money is tax free INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR *****


got damn I can't believe all that came out yo mouth thats the realist shit you ever said,fire and water restoration I can dig it,but no homie I'm not hug'n the corners nor am I out there like that,some times I just happen to be at the right place at the right time,I do know about home renovation 15 1/4 to hit center on whats spaced 16 in. apart,tounge & groove and how to plum shit my boy king,queen & jacc studs finding the center of the room and drop'n a chalk line homie you got the wrong one my boy fuck PIA :drama:like I said its about being at the right place at the right time just knowing what I know I can sub contract to a contractor and get my commission off the top no its not a lucrative business for me but I know how to get mines ... :naughty: :yes::h5::yes: :naughty:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

> IT DON'T SOUND RIGHT TO ME





San Diego 619 said:


> U bringin something out or not old man and I dunno what was the point of postin money for everybody got some of that no biggie I jus worked 1day of work n made 280 one day imagine 5 and after 8 hours its overtime and after 11 hours is double time for me and not to mention I'm a 24hour service always on call weekends days nights u name it oldie i make ur lil 2000 in a week real talk so cut the shit and I'm 23 n ur old ass barely gettin that now.
> 
> 
> > " NOT TODAY HOMEBOY "
> ...





San Diego 619 said:


> No uncle sam here homeboy I do fire and water restoration and remediations but ur bumbass wouldn't know what that is and as for a non profit organization na I got too much to lose homie wife n 2 kids no thanx been there done that made a killing but its jus not worth it these daygo street fools be putting price tags on ****** heads n gotta pay yo dues too n that can get a ***** into a world of shit literally its no joke that's a risk I'm not gonna take puttin my life on the line for a few dollas ***** jus get u a job""" ( I'm a private contractor so they don't take taxes from me its a personal check everyday ) """ real talk n like i said b4 I'm not gonna put my lofe on the line for a few dollas when I can do better than that the legit way all I'm say is all bullshit aside pimp b careful u can get into some shit for dishin off to the wrong ***** n bein at the wrong place at the wrong time think bout what a ***** got to lose so if u thought u was gonna come on here n talk bout ur non profit organization I can't resect that jus go out n get a job better yourself cuz ur lil shit will come to a hault faster then u think and again I'm jus keepin it real





San Diego 619 said:


> And again my money is tax free INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR *****


ok but wait as a reminder lets take it from the top which one is it are you working for some one else or are you a contractor mmmmmmmhhhh something don't sound right :dunno::dunno::dunno: U bringin something out or not old man and I dunno what was the point of postin money for everybody got some of that no biggie " --------- I jus worked 1day of work n made 280 one day imagine 5 and after 8 hours its overtime and after 11 hours is double time for me and not to mention I'm a 24hour service always on call weekends days nights u name it oldie i make ur lil 2000 in a week --------- " real talk so cut the shit and I'm 23 n ur old ass barely gettin that now.


> WELL WHICH ONE IS IT ???


MMMMMHHH ???


> EMPLOYEE OR CONTRACTOR WITH A PERSONAL PAYCHECK EVERY DAY WERE THEY DO THAT AT ???


I STILL SAY YOUR WORK'N WITH FEELNS :inout:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Fuck that I get EBT AND CASH AID ***** WHAT


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> ok but wait as a reminder lets take it from the top which one is it are you working for some one else or are you a contractor mmmmmmmhhhh something don't sound right :dunno::dunno::dunno: U bringin something out or not old man and I dunno what was the point of postin money for everybody got some of that no biggie " --------- I jus worked 1day of work n made 280 one day imagine 5 and after 8 hours its overtime and after 11 hours is double time for me and not to mention I'm a 24hour service always on call weekends days nights u name it oldie i make ur lil 2000 in a week --------- " real talk so cut the shit and I'm 23 n ur old ass barely gettin that now. MMMMMHHH ??? I STILL SAY YOUR WORK'N WITH FEELNS :inout:


I work as a independent contractor meaning its for a company called servpro handle all the big jobs residential and commercial buildings I get a check everyday not every two weeks and no taxes taken out of it n it's damn good money I jus went shopping n got all new furniture new TVs in all 3 rooms new furniture and new tables new new iPod touch for my daughter new tablet for my wife a new 1:18 61 diecast rag a new 67 and new motors I'm on one n that was in 2 days u do the math so my point is money is no issue over here and will be ou in a real Lincoln town car pretty soon again jus put 2 10inch Rockford fosgate subs in my girls mountaineer and 1 12 in my work car and new deck as well now u do the math n this is jus to show u everybody got some money and I still ain't done my taxes yet with 2 kids so like I said everybody got some cash


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Now can I get a damn hop or not shit


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm about to bbq with my EBT card !!!!!!!!! It don't stop


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Not bad for a 60 inch now time to put my ps3 all Hdmi on my way to RadioShack in a minute


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1 real quiet now huh yeah that's what I was expecting u can't fuck with me homeboy like I said operation shutdown fool he in his little lab stressing it huh hahah step your bars up buster now go spend some of that money u got n try and beat me it's ok I'm going higher on my limo anyways pull the fuck up sg90rider look how I jus did this fool


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


>





San Diego 619 said:


> Not bad for a 60 inch now time to put my ps3 all Hdmi on my way to RadioShack in a minute


its not no 60 in. but it looks good and { YOU STILL WORK'N WITH FEELN'S } let it go homie your still one of us my *****,I got a EBT card to and I'm the SHIT in my projects,with my model cars and I'm not even from here lol
View attachment 611835
and I keep that snow lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok 619 let this shit go y'all on my boy hop me and talk that job shit to me I bet I got more than both of y'all cause money grows on trees lmao and I got a 60inch and 70 lol but back to model cars ***** you want a hop come to my page and post you car and I will be making a trip to sd with my rl cars soon cars with a s will have models to


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Ok 619 let this shit go y'all on my boy hop me and talk that job shit to me I bet I got more than both of y'all cause money grows on trees lmao and I got a 60inch and 70 lol but back to model cars ***** you want a hop come to my page and post you car and I will be making a trip to sd with my rl cars soon cars with a s will have models to


I want the 63 trees and that luma lol


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

face108 said:


> I want the 63 trees and that luma lol


X2. It ain't no fun if ya homies can't have none.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

SB when you come down ,bring me a fat blunt my dude !!!!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok my boy I got you for sure where yo boys at I. Am ready for a hop I got the 77 waiting


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't know they must be in the lab I'm still messing around with the 61 , about to throw a candy paint job on it now


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Ok 619 let this shit go y'all on my boy hop me and talk that job shit to me I bet I got more than both of y'all cause money grows on trees lmao and I got a 60inch and 70 lol but back to model cars ***** you want a hop come to my page and post you car and I will be making a trip to sd with my rl cars soon cars with a s will have models to


Who posts their guns on the enternet u gotta be uhhhhnlets jus say not very smart


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Ok 619 let this shit go y'all on my boy hop me and talk that job shit to me I bet I got more than both of y'all cause money grows on trees lmao and I got a 60inch and 70 lol but back to model cars ***** you want a hop come to my page and post you car and I will be making a trip to sd with my rl cars soon cars with a s will have models to


:wowamn SB....sell me a model car....packed full of greens:biggrin:priority shipping:biggrin:


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> :wowamn SB....sell me a model car....packed full of greens:biggrin:priority shipping:biggrin:


X2. That's what I'm sayin! :biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

SB :shh: they don't know money grows on trees, 619 get your glass house ready this is not a hop !!!!!!!!!
{ I'm just let'n you know }




you've been notified and fucc yeah I'm still build'n um ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre they not ready and 619 I live in az so it is cool guns are nothing up here they have gun shows all the time


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

SB you got any guns for sale I like that glock


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> SB you got any guns for sale I like that glock


 



 you finally got some one thats gonna hop you been along time coming ...


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aefC18E9PLc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

We been MIA for a min we been on some real car shit but this one of big boys latest additions

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aefC18E9PLc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> I'm about to bbq with my EBT card !!!!!!!!! It don't stop



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup: Save me a couple of ribs!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't trip you can get a hole rack for yourself !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

YOU CAN GET A HOP REAL SOON :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Don't trip you can get a hole rack for yourself !!!!!!!!


THAT'S what's up!! :thumbsup: I still want to get that deal we talked about but I gotta get a few bills out the way first.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Cool I'm ready when you are


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aefC18E9PLc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> We been MIA for a min we been on some real car shit but this one of big boys latest additions
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aefC18E9PLc&feature=youtube_gdata_player






 your right it is to nice to fuck up :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> you finally got some one thats gonna hop you been along time coming ...


Bout damn time i dunno if i should bring out my 66 or wait a few day and build my 76 caprice hmm whatchu think


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--q89cs2eXo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

looks good


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> looks good


Thanks bro we back on that 1/18 scale shit lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DO YOUR THANG HOMIES YO DO BE SWANG'N THEM THANGZ ON D'z :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*park the hd now back to the models i will do a video soon call it the king is back*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

somthing clean!







LS camino


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*met i can not see your pics post them the oyhervwsy so i can see them*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au7p0LYkpRQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


>


HOTTEST LS ELCO OUT !!!! ANYONE WANT TO GET TESTED??????


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lets do it how far u want the kickback?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

OK LO U NO DA DONT TAKE NO L'S LOL LOL LOL :thumbsdown:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lmao  but im dowm foe a hop win or lose i been on sidelines to long


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NEVER DAT LIL LO U A STARTER AND JUS DON'T KNOW IT STAY UP AND U WILL SEE:thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LopezCustoms said:


> lets do it how far u want the kickback?


DO WHAT YOU NEED TO DO , I'M HOPPING MINE JUST LIKE THAT


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

met stop it and 619 its the weekend ***** hop


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> met stop it and 619 its the weekend ***** hop


i dnt know what your talking bout shitttt. i been dping more than u in this model hop game and your what 15 years in it n im only 3 years now what?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

what lil lopez save all that talking for sd lil ***** and hop me


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Ohhh Shit some body out the paint shop !!!!!!!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> what lil lopez i w save all that talking for sd lil ***** and hop me


been there DID THAT served you so bad u still dont hav a car to pullup against it and when i post ot over n over all you do is complain drama queen shit i see everyone stepping their game up SD doin it Dre doin it The Homie 317 doin it bringing newshit thats challenging to the table all you do is complain and never take a lose its a gaurentee so stop it "ma boy its all about them inches" LMFAO still cant fade me talkn bout ur king my ass if anyone deserves to be king its big Dre and kings of diecast SD forsure


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

LopezCustoms said:


> been there DID THAT served you so bad u still dont hav a car to pullup against it and when i post ot over n over all you do is complain drama queen shit i see everyone stepping their game up SD doin it Dre doin it The Homie 317 doin it bringing newshit thats challenging to the table all you do is complain and never take a lose its a gaurentee so stop it "ma boy its all about them inches" LMFAO still cant fade me talkn bout ur king my ass if anyone deserves to be king its big Dre and kings of diecast SD forsure


Amen except for the dre1 being king part


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

everyone has there own viewd bout it ... dre is king to me cuz he puts it down non stop keeps it up and alive all day win or lose


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> Amen except for the dre1 being king part


 Thats on my life you ****** never beat me never post videos of are hops then


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> everyone has there own viewd bout it ... dre is king to me cuz he puts it down non stop keeps it up and alive all day win or lose


lmao you must still be talking about that bunny hopping 64 lmao L.i.g. it bro you never beat me and your dad knows better dre the king wow i don't make a video in 2 weeks now he is the king lmao ok whatever dre is my boy but anybody can get a hop with me and fuck that this dena4life ***** i will break off the whole Lugk now what no disrespect to my ****** thats in your club but i am sick of your shit talking and no hoppin now go run and get your club the king is dre right


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

LMAO YUP that bunny hoppin 64 got ypu soo scared all u ever ask is ( what car did u hop of mine) LMFAO you say that cuz not a single car you got can compare to those inches just stop it HAHA making D4L look so bad its not even funny i been hopping and all you been doing is the sane shit with your u bars etended out like u got them off a bicycle lmfao i think LayitLow would crash n remove the site before you become king your just a drama queen with top flight excuses lmfao


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

beat you 4months ago and you still cant catch up what a lame! D4L sb your are the weakest link GOOD BYE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

sure sure pull up your ls that got killed by mine then you broke it cause mine was way way cleaner than yours lmao d4l look bad your a joke you own 2 models and a bike get the fuck out of here you cant see me pull up you elco lmao


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

hahahahahahaha you cars will never be cleaner than mine even if they were made out of diamond all you would see is the whole walmart section of HOT glue covering every inch with fake ass silver leaf stickers and 4 year old handwriting saying D4L on your roof aha your a joke my little 3 year old brother can making a cleaner hopper than any yours WTF haha So step down little queem


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

hop then you still talking and you see my ls calling you out


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

oh look your still chippin congrats you still the queen


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

so much drama lol ain't nobody try'n to feel your pain :no:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Fuck all that who wants to get bumper checked!!!!!!! Who wants to become a chipper


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

OK OH GON HELP AN OH GON HATE????? NEED SUM HELP ON DA FRONT:nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*
ok homie I went and got kits to build and some to hop so I got some brand new shit I'm gonna be Swang'n and Bumper Check'n see you soon homies :thumbsup:and gonna put the Glass House back together for you :wave:*


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlyjYaKlSu4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlyjYaKlSu4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 I see you :thumbsup:


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaJ8ZwaCeDg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaJ8ZwaCeDg&feature=youtube_gdata_player



I C U put'n in work Cutty


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

You know we aint posted nothing in a min


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

so i cant get no help????? its good did't think so inney way


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Inbox me ill give u a few pointers


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Im doing a 1:18 diecast 61 impala rag right now too


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> so i cant get no help????? its good did't think so inney way


Ill help but i aint gun a put it out on the boards for everyone bro hit me with a pm


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Inbox me ill give u a few pointers


 :shh:


8cutlass6 said:


> Ill help but i aint gun a put it out on the boards for everyone bro hit me with a pm


:h5: :shh:
:ninja: use the _" FORCE " Luke !!! :naughty:_


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Post up that video 86 where's it at pimp


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Me and 2 others doing a house call 12:00 am


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

just knocc'n homie :roflmao:
you'll be one of the 1st. to know 619 :naughty:


----------



## sixdeucelove (Jan 29, 2013)

Did those skirts come with that 61 impala or you bought them???


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

The yellow 61 if so I cut the skirts off a 59 and grinded them down to fit the 61


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> so i cant get no help????? its good did't think so inney way


what you need my boy


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Me and 2 others doing a house call 12:00 am


post video


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

86 got it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.scalemodelingbychris.com/garage118.htm


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


My glasshouse is ready i mean my glasshouse been ready


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I mean my glasshouse stay ready 
My 66 Stay ready
My 63 rag diecast hoppin like a plastic car stay ready 
My lac stay ready 
My 60 diecast stay ready 
My 61 rag diecast 1:18 stay ready my 63 hardtop stay ready
My 61 rag stay ready my Lincoln towncar stay ready
U get the piont right


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

***** im ready 
And i forgot about my new 1:18 diecast 59 rag in the works 
My 58 rag 1:18 diecast almost ready
My 58 rag diecast stay ready 
My 61 diecast rockin straight up with full chromed out motor under the hood and full interior stay ready
My 86 t top regal in the wet will be ready soon


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

And my new car nobody has seen yet will be out soon streetcar will be out soon damn im tired of naming all my cars alreadyand theres still more but yet i keep bringing out all the same cars hahaha ***** u a joke take ur pick runup or shutup


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0v6wjlctC6I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

you just said you dont want to hop your a clown how many inches was that saying you beat me


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

when the fuck did i say i didnt wanna hop


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

thats 6 1/2 cant u not see on the video dam funny how u go blind wen u lose a hop huh


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Who wants some of the diecast king !!!! I've been gone for a minute pattern out real car at the homies paint shop but I still have all my Shit and it all still on the bumper remember that .....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

SG 90 IS BACK WHAT UP I BOUGHT A CHIPPER OVER FOR 619 BUT IT HAS THE POTENTIAL TO DO MORE I JUST WANNA SEE SOME D'z ON HIS LIMO :thumbsup: SD 619 HERES A LITTLE TEASE GO GET THEM D'z ...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Throw some d's on these bitch lol


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> SG 90 IS BACK WHAT UP I BOUGHT A CHIPPER OVER FOR 619 BUT IT HAS THE POTENTIAL TO DO MORE I JUST WANNA SEE SOME D'z ON HIS LIMO :thumbsup: SD 619 HERES A LITTLE TEASE GO GET THEM D'z ...


Thats what u pulled out its too late its out now im pullin up and imma emberass u


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Thats what u pulled out its too late its out now im pullin up and imma emberass u


Be a man of your word and just put some d'z on yo limo ***** :fool2:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Throw some d's on these bitch lol


yo bitch ass awready know,I keep D'z on yo candy ass just make something worth hop'n so I can make you dip for another 6 months,thats what you do :finger:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> Be a man of your word and just put some d'z on yo limo ***** :fool2:


I Know right


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> thats 6 1/2 cant u not see on the video dam funny how u go blind wen u lose a hop huh



can you read sd aka 619 your bff said b4 you hop put your car on the ruler then hop it so we all can see you inches and you want go kick the rear end back it looked like 4 almost 5 not no 6 1/2 you going to have to show us and hop it we could not see if you hit the car with your hand or what the fuck was going on on me sd will tell you that video is not cool


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> when the fuck did i say i didnt wanna hop


not you i will try and paint the glass i am 4 sure going to break you off


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Who wants some of the diecast king !!!! I've been gone for a minute pattern out real car at the homies paint shop but I still have all my Shit and it all still on the bumper remember that .....




long time no see but i got a 57 i am doing for big boy die cast should be ready soon what size you try ing to hop tho


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> Be a man of your word and just put some d'z on yo limo ***** :fool2:



let me use them 2 so i can break you off... what time is it 12 30


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

GOT IT READY JUST 4 U :yes:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

OK SD 619 FOR YO 66 LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> long time no see but i got a 57 i am doing for big boy die cast should be ready soon what size you try ing to hop tho


I got my 62 and my rag town car


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*what size is it the 62*

:thumbsup::thumbsdown:


sg90rider said:


> I got my 62 and my rag town car


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I still cant get a hop......man ill jus go housecall my lil bro since u fuck ****** aint trnya hop y dont u all jus delete your layitlow accounts cuz yall got no room to talk


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARlW_9ea5E8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Anybody wanna bar of this hot ass streetcar


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

That was weeks ago wack asses


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> That was weeks ago wack asses


we can hop i just don't have no paint on my cars but they go up i have been doing so much i have not had time to fuck with my models but we all build so we no how that shit goes


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Lets go


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> Lets go


what car you hopping????


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

63 rag diecast n u


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

U HOPPIN A DIECAST CAR TOO RIGHT


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Got mines for sale they just sitting in a box now , get at me


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wat are u guys using to hopp 1/10 diecast?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> U HOPPIN A DIECAST CAR TOO RIGHT



a new 63 or that same old red one


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Got mines for sale they just sitting in a box now , get at me



where you been at???? you been ok bro????


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah I've been good just looking for work just move in a new pad and rents a mofo, and got another baby on the way no more time to play around and break you guys off any more lol!!!!!! Na was good tho homies


----------



## sdscraploko (Feb 10, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> where you been at???? you been ok bro????


I dont see no foo from dena come down to sd I notice they talk alout of shit about diego but I never see them big mouths come down u big mouths lnow who im talkin about dont ever diss my city especially fools from pasadena an armenian owned city keep the big sd out your mouths


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Daaaaang


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What it do anyone pull up


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKWQ7Vb7JPo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok but that's not from today


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

THEM BUMPER CHECKS IS FOR BIG BOY AND RON CAST ***** YALL TALK BUT DONT WALK ***** SEE I RUN..RUN THIS MODEL CAR SHIT THAT IS AND RUN THESE INCHES NOT.LIKE RON CAST RUNS HIS MOUTH RON CAST PULLSOMETHIN UP HOMIE CUZ MY 61 DONE CASTED U AWAY LIKE WILSON DID IN THE CQST AWAY MOVIE LOL NOW GO FIND WILSON AND FIND SONE INCHES Y U AT IT BIG BOY GOODLUCK MY NIGG I WILL C U SOON BIG BOY IMM WEAR YOUR 57 out


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Big boy got chopped down last night


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> Big boy got chopped down last night


Lets hop at stefons tonight


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Man bring ur ass down to ib god damn it shit , u got them deep pockets


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> Man bring ur ass down to ib god damn it shit , u got them deep pockets


U scared *****


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Yea ok


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Well what u waiting on


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Man bring your ass down to ib you told me when and where and you still Amit showed up and if I recall I served u at Fons already it's your time to come on down and get served don't be scared its only another lost like last time 

So what time tonight u coming


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> Man bring your ass down to ib you told me when and where and you still Amit showed up and if I recall I served u at Fons already it's your time to come on down and get served don't be scared its only another lost like last time
> 
> So what time tonight u coming


***** i had small plastic cars i knew i wasnt gonna win of course not i wasnt even hopping against you i had cars there and u showed up with them


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

But now i got a big car ubmight shut dwn big boy but not me


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


>


Thats hot SG 90 she gets up :thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> Thats hot SG 90 she gets up :thumbsup:


Its gonna be a good hop 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKWQ7Vb7JPo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> Thats hot SG 90 she gets up :thumbsup:


Thanks gee I had one hand on the switch and one hand holding the cam , I kicked the wheels back Evan more 


Mondo ill give u gas money if u can beat me lol


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

San Diego 619 said:


>


And I'm ready to break that off


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> Thanks gee I had one hand on the switch and one hand holding the cam , I kicked the wheels back Evan more
> 
> 
> Mondo ill give u gas money if u can beat me lol


How about if i beat you,you say i am the king


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> Thanks gee I had one hand on the switch and one hand holding the cam , I kicked the wheels back Evan more
> 
> 
> Mondo ill give u gas money if u can beat me lol


How about if i beat you you tell everybody i am the king


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

How bout. Tonight it's Sunday I just put this away me and a few members was Rollin


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

And I'm on 13x7 all gold only the best not monster 20's


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

She jumping out the box


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> View attachment 720977
> 
> 
> She jumping out the box


And after i serve that shit ill put her retired ass back in the box lol


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You coming this week or what im just say


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Week 3 and still a no show ?????


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello anybody here lmao 619 or anyone else dont want to get served pull up game over what it do!!!!!


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> Hello anybody here lmao 619 or anyone else dont want to get served pull up game over what it do!!!!!


U want it that bad u now where im at 2 blocks from stefons house


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> Hello anybody here lmao 619 or anyone else dont want to get served pull up game over what it do!!!!!


U want it come get it


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Go look on YouTube Ron cast made another video of my shit bumper checkin


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Just did some up grades for the haters Pinky running the die cast 1:18 scale


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wtqSBNZUuk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You dont want to see me stay home son


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Mondo damn its friday where u at


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Rondawg1 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wtqSBNZUuk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


anyone seen sd619 if you do till him pinkys looking for him


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww shit look I made a car like mondo


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> Thanks gee I had one hand on the switch and one hand holding the cam , I kicked the wheels back Evan more
> 
> 
> Mondo ill give u gas money if u can beat me lol


Dont need it trust me


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

SG90RIDER CALLED ME TALKIN ABOUT HE GONNA BREAK ME OFF WHATS MY ADDRESS I GAVE HIM MY ADDRESS N HE AINT SHOWIN UP NOW HOW U GONNA CALL A ***** OUT N NOT SHOWUP WEAAAAK AND WHAT DID U DO TO THAT UGLY ASS 62 IMPALA IT LOOKS LIKE MY 3 YEAR OLD NEPHEW STRIPED THE SIDE OF THAT CAR WITH HIS LEFT HAND AND EYES CLOSED U MUST HAVE BEEN REALLY HIGH TONE


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

U want me to hop this comeon that a recycle car retire that shit u know what ill do that for you


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Next and what big tires do i got these is 13s homegirl


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Fresh 61 impala with a setup in the trunk chrome motor johnson in the TRUNK clean as a muthafucka n it dont even got the mirrors door handles yet and will have a gold flake pattern roof this weekend street car


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Its Gonna be a good one


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Hahahha that's it


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> Hahahha that's it


Thats what i said when i seen your 62 and as for me thats not it but that is all i need


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Look we had a hop at big boys house for a trophy and I got that mother fucker. I run this shit


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

San Diego 619 said:


> Thats what i said when i seen your 62 and as for me thats not it but that is all i need


But u scared to hop with anyone you can't Evan leave the pad dog to serve anyone


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> Sd hoppers


And don't u know they call me the candy man boyyyyy look at these mofo right here son


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur_zOOnjENE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Went to the paint shop Sg90rider busted out his 64 ...


What did I found this bitch is hot watch that video link


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Just house call mondo and brought a trophy to hop for and I Broke him off I got that trophy with me and big boy tried yesterday and he got broke off to my be next time guys who wants the next try at pinky let me know I'm ready


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

is this that 62


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Mines pink I dont know whos cars are theres they look like chippers to me tho lol


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> Look we had a hop at big boys house for a trophy and I got that mother fucker. I run this shit


Well thats big boy


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> Just house call mondo and brought a trophy to hop for and I Broke him off I got that trophy with me and big boy tried yesterday and he got broke off to my be next time guys who wants the next try at pinky let me know I'm ready


U didnt break off shit i hit them bumper u broke 1 u fixed it while i was bumper checkin then u hopped again u got stuck that was the end the second u got stuck done deal u know the deal and u came with some shit stickin out the back of your car i was a regular car hittin the bumper commin back down back to back with nothin on the back of my car but a crashed up bumper comeon now homie u sound like dena4life u had that shit so u wont flip what kinda shit is that u was clownin when dena did it now u doin it and its coo comeon tony u better than that keep it real u came to hop u broke got stuck and glue and some wood on the back of yo shit i dont do those my shit was workin u got stuck i did too yes but way after u did but u broke on the 1st lick while i was stretched out doin inches and u was fixin yo shit then u got stuck talkin about its cuz there was a rock really ***** smells like bullshit to me take that handle bar off the back of your shit box n get at me stop breakin n get at me stop gettin stuck n get at me n we can talk better yet hop until then recycle that shit homie
GONE NOW LAYITLOW DOES THAT SOUND LIKE I LOST HE BROKE HE FIXED IT THEN GOT STUCK I GOT STUCK AFTER HE DID I WAS HOPPIN FOR THE CROWD AFTERWARDS WHEN I GOT STUCK I HAD ALREADY DID MY THANG MY NIG U BROKE FIRST GOT STUCK FIRST U LOST TAKE THAT


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

AND AINT NOBODY WANT YOUR TROPHY


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> is this that 62


YES SIR IT IS IM DOIN LIGHT GOLD FLAKE PATTERN ON THE ROOF REAL SIMPLE


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Anybody wanna bar of this lil 59 rag its ready like last month clean too


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> is this that 62


Yes i thought we has hoppin street cars but u seen your 61 tires was waay back i aint trippin that honestly what i wanted was a clean radical hop im kickin my tires back tonight


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

62 will be a radical clean complete frsh d'z with a chomed out v8 blue and all gold


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I got some hot shit right now multiple cars so im readyto hop asap


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

No need to write a book ***** you lost on inches buddy and you flip over a gang of time and got suck YOU LOST


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

These guy calls everybody that wasn't there to convince them he won who's does that all I call say is sore loser lmao come to ib and run it back I'm ready r u today let me no


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

San Diego 619 said:


> AND AINT NOBODY WANT YOUR TROPHY


Cuz u cant bet no to get it and my was checkin the fuck out of your side walk and your cars ARE not regular buddy there nothing regular about a big ass motor on the bottom of your car and chrome tape all over it lookong like cell phone bars lmao and small car rims w big ass tires get the fuck out of here chipper


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I need a crowd. Hopping this guy with a film guy rec.... Every sec. Mondo u coming down to see me big and jojo and ron ?????


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Jojo n ron already bowed down to my car so y would i waste my time hopping them


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like excuses to j st tomarrow bring your cars that u said u had but dident pull out because u know they where going to get out


----------



## JoJo1904 (Feb 18, 2013)

San Diego 619 said:


> Jojo n ron already bowed down to my car so y would i waste my time hopping them


See u soon chipper on dubs


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dubbs ***** u aint even seen my car letely y u talking homegirl i aint got dubbs ***** i been breaking u off everytime i seen u back in the day and i have always built my own shit u cant say the same shit for yourself u cheerleader u need to catchup homie u MIA all i need is one car for all ask tone about my shit n jojo u already seen my 61 crashin the bumper at j street yes i had my big tires on it but not no moe jojo


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I got 2 big cars but all i needed was one for him and u guys hear sg90rider sayin he beat me but yet he beggin me for another hop now thats fishy if he thinks he won y do he need a rematch right thats cuz he knows he didnt serve shit but dinner when he got home he knows he lost but he cant take it thats usually how it works for him he like dena he thinks he wins every hop even before the hop lol


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

And for the rcord all u ****** was supposed to bring cars the day of straight games picnic yall called me out u had 2 boxes in the back of my truck full of car i had like 15 cars ask jojo he seen em n not one of you ****** brought any out but me i was walking my shit down the isle on the bumper i never got stuck i never flipped jus bumper checkin n shit now catchup they called me out n brougbt nothin......who does that
Sg90rider ron cast cupps big boy 
DEM ****** DO


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

IM OUT IM WORKIN ON ANOTHER RC CAR I JUS BOUGHT 4WD TRAXXAS E REVO 8 SCALE PUTTIN ALL MOMBA MONSTER SHIT IN IT


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

AI hAd that hot ass duece at jst for all u ****** mondo what happened u never showed up mannnnnnn


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Well fellas ya boy jus got back from six flags magic mountain then went to visit some fam in la then hit crenshaw


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Sooo u ready to get served now,


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

U want that rematch bad huh


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Na remember I got u after I fixed my string , when u coming down to ib???????? There's hoppers' for u waiting


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Y dont u take a pic of the whole car so everybdy can see the 2by4 on your back bumper haha looks good though


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

No more bar one the back just the bumpr and a fifth wheel buddy come get served again


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> No more bar one the back just the bumpr and a fifth wheel buddy come get served again


A 5th wheel haha damn all that to fuck with my 61 with a regular 61 bumper shit im da man


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I think imma go buy a new model after work im thinkin a 65 hmmm big car or little car if i get a little i can actually build it n i can get it now if i get a big car its already built but i gotta order it online a little help fellas


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I know what up can get












































Served


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Lets not talk about the big ass motor up got hanging lmao


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I can put mine under the hood too thats not hard and yes it will fit


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

No u can't u got a u bar on it u can't put both buddy keep it 100 gee


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> No u can't u got a u bar on it u can't put both buddy keep it 100 gee


Duh id have to put frog legs thats easy too ill do that on my big 59 impala rag for u i still got it brand new *****


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

That raggedy 62 vs this clean ass 59 rag ***** put some interior in that glue bomb u got


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

***** I got guts in mine cut that peace of shit then I'm waiting


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> ***** I got guts in mine cut that peace of shit then I'm waiting


U fool its been cut this is for big boys 59 i already got out the way


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

N u still a glue bomb clean that shit up some my shit show room clean i mean shit look at it n i still got this clean ass 61 they both rags


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

And ya boy jus finished another plastic new 61 i didnt even say nothin but ***** its ready anybody wanna bar of this frontend lil 61 on some clean shit bring it im feelin froggy and im leapin motor in the trunk for all u cry babies new 3 piece d'z clean ass paint clean ass guts ***** COMEON







IM JUS SAYIN


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

This ragedy ann shit














Against this clean ass rag i dont think so u better hop somethin as clean as this







I






Im jus sayin im super clean n u want me to hop against that deuce im brand new no glue with a quick one two
Now how u doin with a brand new 5th wheel crushin that shit in the trunk on some inches yeah dat


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

This ra
View attachment 794073
Gedy ann shit
View attachment 794073

Against this clean ass rag i dont think so u better hop somethin as clean as this
View attachment 794081

I
View attachment 794081
Im jus sayin im super clean n u want me to hop against that deuce im brand new no glue


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

My New baby mamba monster esc and mamba monster motor crazy torque 4wd with super swamper tires and new proline 5 star rims


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

***** u hop n or talkin wow so u feel u got me out the way ***** please I server the shit out of u and your solar panel tape all over your 61 and home made Raggy ass rims that don't stay on and now your thank your clean with a stock 59 lmao u a funny man mondo


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

C i dont get u 1st u clowned dena for havin shit on the back of his cars but yet u came to my house with glue wood n some other shit on the back of your car n thats coo when u do it stop the bullshit my nig 
2nd u clownin cuz u said i had home made rims all i did was get new d'z n put them on biggger tires but u quick to yap but my nig u should not do that n look back at your 62 talkin bout rims n tires home made ***** yo tires dont even fit on those rims they all rippedup u got half your rim hangin out the back looks






like u tried to put 5/20s on some 18s so before u try n clown make sure nobody can say anything back


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

C i dont get u 1st u clowned dena for havin shit on the back of his cars but yet u came to my house ith glue wood n some other shit on the back of yout car n thats coo when u do it atop the bullshit my nig 
2nd u clownin cuz u said i had home made rims all i did was get new d'z n put them on biggger tires but u quick to yap but my nig u should not do that n look back at your 62 talkin bout rims n tires home made ***** yo tires dont even for on those rims they all rippedup u got half your rim hangin out the back looks
View attachment 797817
like u tried to put 5/20s on some 18s so before u try n clown make sure nobody can say anything back


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

***** u blind those are the brake drums dummy and yes those tires fit perfect on my rims zoom in a little closer if you had some real rims you would know way you have to do that and if you look my rims are all gold the brake drum is chrome , you have to put it like this so the rims dont break in half . But u cant see my inches thats why u dont come down this way ,u rather hop with fons kids that dont have shit like me big boy or ron or jojo , ***** u cant see none of us


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Us ***** please jojo n ron already bowed down dont speak for them lol n u said i wont cum down this way haha watch what u ask for ***** cuz im in ib right now

IM IN IB TRICK






fuck around and hop on your porch


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

***** we all been ask to see u. Stay there a little long till I get off work and ill give u a bar or two of this duece , then ill serve u with the lac haha hit big boy up looks like your right by his pad I bet u dont


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> ***** we all been ask to see u. Stay there a little long till I get off work and ill give u a bar or two of this duece , then ill serve u with the lac haha hit big boy up looks like your right by his pad I bet u dont


i was in ib yesterday too with my 12 models in my company vehicle ***** a trunk full of models and big boy didnr answer he called me like 2 hours later


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Pics of 12 cars or it did ent happen


----------



## SD RENZ (Jan 30, 2013)

Man ill break both of yall vatos off whut it muthafucking doo loo whut it doo fellers my dude Tone that lac looking scrumptious player nd god dammit get the fucking hop out the way shesh sound like a bunch of kitty baby winers lol!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks doggie


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> Sd hoppers


ttt sd


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

well








Get that Raggy 59 out of here I'm ready with this clean street car


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

U call this clean I almost pissed myself :twak::buttkick:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

San Diego 619 said:


> This ragedy ann shit
> View attachment 794073
> 
> View attachment 794073
> ...


This one hahaha


----------



## SD RENZ (Jan 30, 2013)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/Sfd2vv97fW0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## SD RENZ (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sfd2vv97fW0


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Fresh ass tre rag in the wheel wells street car full set up stupid clean rag real Dayton's not no square tires check me out


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Look at the set up homie show me another car with the ass workn with a set


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Look at this lock up man she clownin


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

And this tre is takin all fades if your in the wheel wells if not I got something for that too


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

And this 59 with cruiser skirts this is the only one I no of street hopper clean ass fuck


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

OG blk plates


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

View attachment 978634


Clean ass rag 9 ready for new years


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

View attachment 978634


Clean ass rag 9 ready for new years


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Sd we ready I am


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Was up can I get a hop around here or what


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Operation RED RAG the king of the street getting a make over


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Aqua boogie


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks homie


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> View attachment 999002
> 
> 
> Operation RED RAG the king of the street getting a make over


Hey look at the new trophy truck he went for the baja look up front hahahaha chipper


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

My shit wasent like that when I house called u and skyed your raggy ass 59 with the motor hangin out the bottom . This fool went for the tj look hahaha you still lost and I anit seen u since u cant see me I run this shit 




































Chipper


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> My shit wasent like that when I house called u and skyed your raggy ass 59 with the motor hangin out the bottom . This fool went for the tj look hahaha you still lost and I anit seen u since u cant see me I run this shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing u run is your mouth


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Yea u cant see me chipper


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Ttt got some new shit coming out


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

1:18 metal car 3 wheelin both sides lays all the way down nice lock up full detail undies and on the bumper i got it for sale hit me up pic and video coming later today


----------

